# S@squ@tch's N1: Against the Cult of the Reptile God IC



## s@squ@tch (Sep 11, 2007)

*Location:  The Last Chance Tavern -- outside of Hochoch *  



It is a late summer evening.  You have been travelling the North road for most of the day, and having just passed through Hochoch, now heading east, when, about a mile or so from the outskirts of town, you spot a tavern, set up and off the road about 100 feet.  The carved wooden sign out front depicts a comely lass in the middle of a rich repast, with a frothy mug in her hand.

The rumbling in your stomach alerts you to the fact that you haven't eaten dinner yet.  So you approach the tavern.

As you open the door to the small tavern, you are greeted by the fine aromas of fresh baked bread and what smells like a hearty stew slowly simmering.  

The interior of the tavern is somewhat sparse, but welcoming.  The main room is not terribly large, with a single main table with 10 or so chairs occupying the middle of the room.  There is a smaller table along the back wall with some additional seating.  Currently, there are 8 other patrons in the tavern - all look to be travellers by their gear and equipment.

Upon entering, you are greeted by the Tavern cook and proprietor, Daron, he seats you at the main table and gets you situated with a drink while he hurries off to bring you a plate of the freshly baked bread.

Sitting down, you notice that the tavern is a simple two room building, the contents of the second room are unknown, as all you can see is the door.

Daron hurries back with the bread, sets down the plate, and hurries off to check the stew, which you can see slowly simmering over the hearth in the corner of the room.

You begin to unwind - the calm and relaxing nature of the tavern has begun to work on you, undoing the many hours spent on the roads today, you lean back in the chair, slip your feet out of your boots and exhale deeply while you wait for your bowl of stew. 

About five minutes later, Daron places a hearty bowl in front of you that immediately perks up your taste buds, causing you to salivate profusely.  You mumble your thanks as he takes his leave to wait on the other patrons.

With the type of service at the Last Chance Tavern you have received, you realize that this tavern caters to the traveller much more so than the city dweller -- the remote location, and the attentive, but unbothersome service, suits you perfectly, allowing you to sit back, ponder the depths of the spirit you are sipping, and reflect upon the happenings of the day.

[D]----[/D]

After what seems like an hour of so has past, you realize your bowl of stew is empty, your glass is almost finished, but your stomach is full.  You toss a few coins on the table, sit back, and continue conversing with a couple of the others at the table, who, like you, have spent most of the day travelling.

[D]---[/D]

 Thread guidelines:
Put all IC Character Speech in your chosen color
 _Italics_ denote thoughts
Put all OOC information at the bottom of your post in Orange
Use Invisible Castle for die rolls, post the link in the OOC section of your post.


I'll advance the scene once all of the character sheets (FreeXenon, YeOldeAlbatross) have posted theirs to the RG thread.  Feel free to chat amongst yourselves -- all of the adventurers are now located inside the tavern.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 11, 2007)

The elf in green robes relaxes back in his chair.

Ah, the sweet boredom of inaction. I crave adventure, fellows. But this sleepy little tavern seems to hold none. Say, barkeep! Might you have a dash of wine to cleanse my palate?


----------



## Ayden (Sep 12, 2007)

Draining the last of the beer, weak though it was, Krager set his tankard down and sopped the last traces of his stew up with a piece of roll. Across from him, an elf spoke of the quietness of the inn and his desire for a spark in his forge.

Chuckling as he finished his musing with a request for wine, Krager raised his empty tankard and called out as well.

"A beer as well to finish the meal. No need to ruin a great flavor with fruity water."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2007)

"Let me go see what I have left down in the cellar."  Daron, the sole proprietor of the tavern, says as he goes through the door to the unseen room.  In about 5 minutes, he comes back to the table with a tapered green glass bottle.  

"Almost out of this -- it has always been one of my favorite wines."  He says as he pours you a glass,"Local winery, from a town called Orlane.  This vintage is a few years back, one of their best.  I haven't gotten any wine from them in the past year or so though."

He returns to his counter to set down the bottle of wine, and pulls out a brown bottle from underneath, returning to the table, he uncorks it and pours the dwarf a hearty stout with a thick, foamy head.  "Enjoy."  He says as he returns to overseeing the kettle of stew.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 12, 2007)

Feeling the lightness of his coin purse, as well as thinking that having a free tab in a place that seemed this relaxing to visit, Krager grabbed his tankard and walked towards the bar.

"Hanseath bless ye and yer place Daron, and since ye seem to be runnin' short on help, and I seem to be needin' somethin' to fill me purse and stomach at once, I wouldn't be against taking a mule and cart to get ye some more of that flavored water the elf seems to be enjoyin'. It isn't the sort of thing I normally do, but for a lodging where Hanseath could be praised well, it seems easy enough."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 13, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond*

"I'll try a sip of that wine, if you don't mind." The high-pitched, lilting voice of the second elf at the main table speaks up over the buzz of conversation. He proffers his own glass to Daron the barkeep, eager to sample the highly praised wares.

Following Krager's offer of assistance, Alessin cannot help but subtly roll his narrow, violet eyes. The long-windedness of certain dwarves (and elves too, for that matter), never failed to amuse. Still, the situation as it unfolds does beg an obvious question. The roguish elf sweeps back a strand of his dark hair with an idle hand and asks Daron, "Pray tell, if the wine is so highly prized, why have you allowed a year to slip by without replenishing your stores?"

OOC: I know, my character sheet isn't up yet, but I wanted to get in on the role-playing. I hope that's okay!  I promise, the sheet will be up soon.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 13, 2007)

The robed elf swirls the wine in his glass before taking a taste.

Not as excellent as Celenian fire wine of course. But then, nothing is, he says with a smirk, Still, I agree with my countryelf*. This vintage is quite good, and it would be a shame for you to run out.

*Countryelf, of course, being the elven equivalent of countryman.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

Daron turns back to face the table,"To be honest, we haven't received much from Orlane in the past year or so -- whether that be wine, grain, or other foodstuffs.  The only thing I have received in quantity from that direction has been rumor and wild speculation -- it is as if the town is drying up."


----------



## scranford (Sep 13, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon tired from the long walk today and still sore from his recent adventures, starts to remove his worn boots. Then he hesitates remembering the odor last time he removed them. Well what the heck; if the others don't like it thay can leave. My feet hurt. He then drops large pieces of the bread into the stew to soak and soften up. His lip still hurts, and his teeth haven't tightened up yet from the last blow he took. When sufficiently soft he uses his grubby hands to remove the stew soaked bread, and hungrily (And sloppily) begins to shove it in his mouth... _This is good stew._

Gideon mumbles under his breath "Hmm Orlane. What a coincidence thats where I was headed. Should be able to relax a bit there".   

OOC: I should be able to get Gideon posted this afternoon.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

*Distasteful Dessert, Round 1*  

You all turn as you hear the front door close -- you hadn't noticed that it opened to begin with.

You see two small children, maybe 7 or 8 years old, dirty and beaten, the fresh bruises and cuts on their exposed skin, and their threadbare remains of clothing, tell a story of much hardship and pain.

"Please, help...."  They manage to croak out.  One of them collapses onto the floor -- out of exhaustion.

The other appears quite frightened, and out of breath ,"They...are....chasing.....please...save...us...." she manages to say with a wavering voice while she is bent over, clutching her knees, trying to regain her breath,"....Orlane....reptile god...."

Everything slows down and starts to move in slow motion for you, for as soon as the one child stops speaking, the door bursts open and you see two lizardlike men rush into the Inn - holding javelins and having stone axes strapped to their backs - they see the two children and immediately hurl their javelins at the two children -- both children are struck and look to be critically injured.  The two give one last dying scream and then are finally released from the hell that they have appear to have been living in.

Two of the travellers at the table drop their glasses on the floor and cry out in horror.

You see two more lizardmen are immediately behind the first pair, about 5 steps behind.  

The lead lizardman turns his head to the side and shouts to the others something in a strange tongue.

[sblock=Ari] You recognize the language as draconic -- you heard him say,"Kill them all" [/sblock]

OOC: 

Surprise Round over - you see two lizardmen in the doorway of the Inn, with two more close behind.

Roll Inits and Actions for Round One.


----------



## scranford (Sep 13, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon springs to his feet in a Rage (Instant Action). _He is more upset that they startled him and made him spill his stew, than upset about the children_.

1262055  Gideon  1 1d20+3  [19,3] = (22) Initiative Roll  2007-09-13 12:21:05  

RND 1
Rage
Stand up and grab Meat Pounder (Maul standing on head beside him) (Move)
Intimidate nearest enemy (Standard)

1262035  Gideon  1 1d20+4  [9,4] = (13) Intimidate Check  2007-09-13 1221  

RND 2
Close w/ Attacker (Move)
Attack with Meat Pounder
1262058  Gideon  1 1d20+8  [3,8] = (11) Maul Attack  2007-09-13 12:22:10  
I'm sure this misses but in case of a miracle:
1262060  Gideon  1 1d10+4  [6,4] = (10) Maul Damage  2007-09-13 12:23:31


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

OOC: Scranford - please post your rolls as links.  Thanks!


----------



## scranford (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know how to do that. Give me a lesson and I'll do so


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=Scranford] Sample page from Invisible Castle:


Die roll for test 
1d20-> [9] = (9)

test


[ url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1262464]test (1d20=9)[/url ]   <-- copy and paste this line into your post (without the spaces I put in on the url and /url

You can link to this roll at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1262464
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 14, 2007)

Ari jumps swiftly to his feet and draws his longbow while moving to get a clear shot. He then releases an arrow with a loud twang and shouts, Bloodthirsty beasts! You'll rue the day you sought to slay these innocent people!

Init 18
Attack roll 11 (likely a miss)


----------



## Ayden (Sep 14, 2007)

*Krager Rd 1*

Stunned momentarily at the brutal slaying of the children, Krager's rage quickly spurs him into motion; allowing him to force his way through the panicking patrons of the tavern. Grabbing his axe, Krager watched as two more of the reptilian creatures followed their brethren into the tavern and began to spread out as the largest of the four hisses something out in their foul tongue.

_~So the dragons have come to graze on the sheep...they will find that some meals fight back...~_

Climbing atop of the oaken table, Krager ran down its length, sending plates and glasses to the floor in his passage, and screamed at the attackers, hoping they would focus on him instead of the other guests.

[sblock= Dice rolls] Init = 2
 Attack = 5
 Damage = 11[/sblock]

[sblock=location] I am going to try and move him to the end of the table towards the lizard men. I don't know if he will make it there this round, due to his movement, but with his low attack and init roll, I don't think it will matter much.. G7 ish I think?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

OOC: Sorry -- I forgot to put the letters on the map for coordination.  (working the kinks out of this whole DM online thing) I will add later today.  Once they are added to the map, please let me know where you plan on moving to each time you use a move action.

Update: Map now has row and column names, so please list your actions for your PC's.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 14, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 12/12 hp*

Alessin, about to make a snide comment about the large warrior's foot odor, chokes back his words as the children burst through the doors of the inn. "What in the hells..." With the ensuing entrance and deadly attack of the lizard men, Alessin does not hesitate. He leaps to his feet, spilling his wine glass, as a dagger appears in his hand, seemingly from nowhere. He shouts to the nearby travellers, "Get to safety! Run!" as he hurls his dagger at the closest lizardman's head.

OOC: Alessin stands from his chair, draws a dagger (Move Action) and makes a ranged attack with dagger against Lizardman #2 (Standard Action).

Initiative Roll (1d20+4=18) 
Ranged Attack Roll (1d20+5=25) 
Critical Confirmation Roll (1d20+5=13) 
Regular Damage Roll (1d4+1=5)
Critical Damage Roll (if necessary) (1d4+1=4)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Stonefist, Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 19/19)*

Surprised but unfazed by the children rushing in the door with pleas for help tumbling from their lips like stones down the mountain, Stonefist is shocked to the core by the sudden and brutal slaying of the young humans! The reptilian creatures invading the building must be dealt with and balance restored. They had taken life without regard, and so must pay in like measure. "Foul creatures, you shall pay for your crimes this day..."


Initiative is 7.
Round 1: Stonefist moves to square F4 and throws two shuriken at Lizardman #1 (Using Flurry of Blows to throw two).
Shuriken attacks at Lizardman #1 (1d20+2=4, 1d2+3=5, 1d20+2=22, 1d2+3=5) (Possible Crit with 2nd Shuriken!)
Second shuriken Crit confirmation and damage if needed against Lizardman #1 (1d20+2=18, 1d2+3=4)


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know if my screen is broke or something, but I do not see row or column indicators...


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, through my powers of deduction, I think I know the map key. Ari moves to M5 and shoots at "Lizardlike Man #1."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

Initiative:

22 - Gideon: Grab Maul, Intimidate closest LizardMan, fails to demoralize due to not threatening anyone in melee yet.
18 - Alessin: Hit Lizardman #2 (no crit) for 5 hp of damage
18 - Ari: Move to F13 (M5 would be impossible, I am assuming that F13 is where you wanted to go, let me know if not the case) Miss
18 - LizardMan#1 - Draws axe, move to G3
18 - LizardMan#2 - Draws another Javelin, Move to K4
18 - LizardMan#3 - Move to H2, throw Javelin - Hit Innkeeper Daron.  Daron falters.
18 - LizardMan#4 - Move to J2, throw Javelin - Hit Traveller @ N5.  Traveller falls.
7  - Stonefist: Move to F4, Throw Shurikens, first one misses wide, second one hits (and crits) LizardMan#1 (9 hp damage)
2  - Krager: Get on top of the table, move to G7
1  - Travellers/Daron: Travellers scatter, Daron stands still - shocked.

Gideon is the first to act.   Gideon springs to his feet in a Rage He is more upset that they startled him and made him spill his stew, than upset about the children.  The massive barbarian hefts his maul and flexes his muscles at the lead lizardman, the effect is lost upon his reptilian mind.

The quick footed elf, Alessin, about to make a snide comment about the large warrior's foot odor, chokes back his words as the children burst through the doors of the inn. "What in the hells..."  With the ensuing entrance and deadly attack of the lizard men, Alessin does not hesitate. He leaps to his feet, spilling his wine glass, as a dagger appears in his hand, seemingly from nowhere. He shouts to the nearby travellers, "Get to safety! Run!"  as he hurls his dagger at the closest lizardman's head.  The dagger sinks into the reptile's shoulder, narrowly missing the neck.

Ari jumps swiftly to his feet and draws his longbow while moving to get a clear shot. He then releases an arrow with a loud twang and shouts, Bloodthirsty beasts! You'll rue the day you sought to slay these innocent people!  However, his arrow flies wide, impaling itself onto the wood trim above the doorway.

The first two lizardmen advance further into the tavern, the lead lizardman unclasps his mighty stone axe from his back, while the second draws another javelin.

The third and fourth lizardmen quickly unleash a hail of javelins into the room, both hitting their targets -- Innkeeper Daron and one of the travellers both get impaled by the crude wooden poles.  Daron is staggered, while the other traveller drops to the floor, dying.

After the lizardmen move, a rush of revulsion hits your sinuses -- the stench is overpowering.

Two more of the reptiles appear in the doorway, malice in their eyes.

Surprised but unfazed by the children rushing in the door with pleas for help tumbling from their lips like stones down the mountain, Stonefist is shocked to the core by the sudden and brutal slaying of the young humans! The reptilian creatures invading the building must be dealt with and balance restored. They had taken life without regard, and so must pay in like measure. "Foul creatures, you shall pay for your crimes this day..."  His first shuriken sails wide, but his second shuriken strikes true, rupturing one of the key arteries in the lizardman's torso, a greenish-red blood spray covers the wall beside him.

Stunned momentarily at the brutal slaying of the children, Krager's rage quickly spurs him into motion; allowing him to force his way through the panicking patrons of the tavern. Grabbing his axe, Krager watched as two more of the reptilian creatures followed their brethren into the tavern and began to spread out as the largest of the four hisses something out in their foul tongue.

~So the dragons have come to graze on the sheep...they will find that some meals fight back...~

Climbing atop of the oaken table, Krager ran down its length, sending plates and glasses to the floor in his passage, and screamed at the attackers.









Need 4 Fortitude Saves (poison) from each of you (Except the elves, Alessin needs to make one, and Ari doesn't need any).

Actions for Round 2?


----------



## Ayden (Sep 16, 2007)

[sblock=Rolls]Fort save vs Poison = 25
 Poison saves 2 (13), 3 (19), and 4 (13)
Attack roll = 11
Damage roll = 15[/sblock]

[sblock=Movement Notes]If I am reading the map right, I should be able to move to J5 and attack the lizardman at K4 this round. If I am reading it wrong, well here is hoping that the creature advances some and shortens my distance to him making attacking him easier.[/sblock]

Racing down the length of the table, Krager sees others moving to intercept the attackers. Leaping from the impromptu path the table provided, Krager closes in on the nearest lizardman, noticing that someone had already beaten him to first blood with it.


----------



## scranford (Sep 16, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1268795]Fortitude Saves (1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=27.

Sorry: Still working on this linking the roll thing. I'll try again on the attack roll

Gideon moves to square F3 determined to take revenge for his spilled meal... oh and the murdered civilians.

"Pick on some one your own size will you" he shouts as he swings his mighty maul.

Attack Roll (1d20+8=18)
Damage Roll (1d10+4=9) 

Ha! Got it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Stonefist, Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 19/19)*

"The inkeeper! By the gods, ye shall be destroyed foul ones!!" Stonefist shouts at the creatures while moving to attack the one that threw the javelin into Daron.

*Round 2:* 4 saves vs. poison (1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=24)
Option 1: If one of the enemies ends its turn within reach of Stonefist, he will do a  flurry of punches (1d20+2=15, 1d6+3=4, 1d20+2=14, 1d6+3=6)
Option 2: If Stonfist needs to move to get to an opponent, then he can't flurry and just use the first above rolled attack but add +2 to the hit roll. He would move to H3 as the map currently stands in order to attack lizardman #3.

Edited after realizing I can't move and do a flurry of blows (its a full attack action).


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 16, 2007)

Ari moves to I-11 and launches another arrow, this time at lizardlike man 2.

Cold-blooded beasts! Ehlonna save you, for this is where your lives end! the robed elf shouts as he moves up behind Alessin and releases another arrow into the fray. He seems to find it difficult to maneuver into a tactically advantageous position.

Attack roll 18
Damage roll 6


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 17, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 12/12 hp*

Alessin nearly chokes on the foul stench of the lizard people. _Gods, I thought that big fellow's feet were bad!_

FORT Save (1d20+1=10) 

Briefly, the elf considers trying to help the nearby traveller who has fallen to the lizardman's javelin. _No, no time for that now. End the threat first, help the wounded after._ Without a word, Alessin moves a bit closer to the lizardman already wounded by his thrown dagger. Pulling forth another slim blade, he hurls again, hoping his aim remains true.

OOC: Alessin moves 15' to J7, drawing another dagger as he moves (Move Action). Then, he throws the dagger at Lizardman #2 (Ranged Attack, Standard Action). If that lizardman has fallen, he will instead target another foe, whichever one appears to be the most hurt.

Ranged Attack, Thrown Dagger (1d20+5=7) 
Damage Roll, probably unnecessary (1d4+1=4)


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

OOC: Since Alessin is in J7 and would be getting in the way of my shot, Ari will move to H9 instead, where I believe he has a clear shot to lizard 2.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

*   Round 2   *

Initiative:

22 - Gideon: Fails Fort save – move to F3, attack Lizardman #1, HIT – 7 damage (-2 damage due to sicken)
18 - Alessin: Fails Fort save – Move to J7, Ranged attack on Lizardman #2 - MISS
18 - Ari: Moves to I-11, enters area of Stench, needs 4 Fort Saves - fails, Fires arrow at Lizardman #2 – HIT – 4 damage (-2 damage due to sicken)
18 - LizardMan#1 – Falls
18 - LizardMan#2 – Move to K5, throws Javelin at Alessin - MISS
18 - LizardMan#3 – Draws axe, move to G4.
18 - LizardMan#4 - Move to J4, throws Javelin at Alessin – HIT 4 damage
7 - Stonefist: Fails Fort save - Move to F4, Flurry of blows, both miss Lizardman #1
5 – Lizardman #5 – Moves to I2, throws Javelin at Alessin - MISS
5 – Lizardman #6 – Moves to J3, throws Javelin at Krager - MISS
2 - Krager: MAKES ALL Fort saves! Move to I5, attacks Lizardman #4, MISS
1 - Travellers/Daron: Travellers scatter, Daron attempts to move and falls to the floor

Players who are sickened (all except Krager): -2 to attack, damage, saves, skill checks for 10 rounds.

Summary:

Alessin: 4 damage

Ari's Fort saves:
1d20=6, 1d20=7, 1d20=1, 1d20=14  

The stench from the lizards overpowers the small dining area.  The effects are visible upon the faces of the rag-tag band of adventurers.

Gideon closes in on the lizardman closest to him, determined to take revenge for his spilled meal... and the murdered civilians
Nearly doubled over from the horrid smell, he shouts,"Pick on some one your own size will you".   He swings his mighty maul in an overhead arc, connecting with the skull of the lizardman, crushing his skull and sending the contents spraying over the barrels to Gideon’s left.  The lizard falls like a rock to the floor.

Alessin chokes on the foul stench of the lizard people. _ Gods, I thought that big fellow's feet were bad!  _

Briefly, the elf considers trying to help the nearby traveller who has fallen to the lizardman's javelin.  _No, no time for that now. End the threat first, help the wounded after._  Without a word, Alessin moves a bit closer to the lizardman already wounded by his thrown dagger. Pulling forth another slim blade, he hurls again, hoping his aim remains true, but the blade sails wide and high, bouncing off of the wall behind the lizard and skittering across the floor.

Cold-blooded beasts! Ehlonna save you, for this is where your lives end! the robed elf shouts as he moves up behind Alessin and releases another arrow into the fray – the arrow flies true and catches the lizardman in the thigh, more of his greenish-red blood spatters onto the floor.  The lizardman is struggling against his wounds – with an arrow in one thigh, and a dagger in a shoulder

Two of the original group of lizardmen hurl javelins at the elvish dagger thrower, the agile elf deftly dodges the first, but the second catches him in the upper arm.  The lizardman who took down the Innkeeper unhitches his stone axe from his back and closes in on the Barbarian and monk.

"The Innkeeper! By the gods, ye shall be destroyed foul ones!!"  Stonefist shouts at the creatures while moving to attack the one that threw the javelin into Daron.  The monk sends a flurry of blows at the lizardman, but both are parried away, he seems to have been affected by the overpowering stench.

The two new lizardmen into the tavern quickly hurl javelins at the elf and the dwarf who lept off of the table.  Both sail wide and slam into the back wall of the tavern, just inches above the heads of the frightened travelers who have gathered in the back of the room.

Racing down the length of the table, Krager sees others moving to intercept the attackers. Leaping from the impromptu path the table provided, Krager closes in on the nearest lizardman, noticing that someone had already beaten him to first blood with it.  While his attack misses its mark, Krager feels no ill effects from the smell.

Actions for round 3?

Bad News: I need 2 more Fort saves vs. Poison for Krager


----------



## scranford (Sep 18, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon, Admiring the spray pattern of the beasts body fluids, _Hmm its amazing how no two ever look the same. That looks like Uncle Morts Birthmark on his shoulder_, turns his attention to the creature beside him (G4) and with a small giggle of glee, swings his mighty hammer at the foul beast.

Sickened Attack (1d20+6=13) 
Sickened Damage (1d10+2=4) 

If the beast falls this round he moves to H2, If it's still standing he moves to G3 for his next action.

]"Hmm these things are kind of jucie, but they sure do stink."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 18, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 8/12 hp, Sickened*

Alessin grits his teeth as the lizardman's javelin pierces his arm, and tries not to retch from the awful stink of these creatures. _Focus, Alessin. Keep it together. Got to get behind these things._ In a fluid motion, the elf draws forth his shortsword and begins to dart forward. As he nears the lizard people, he ducks into a roll, tumbling between two of the nasty brutes. He then springs to his feet behind the nearest one, with his blade slashing at the foul humanoid. 

OOC: Alessin moves 15' to K4 while drawing his shortsword, making 2 Tumble Checks to avoid Attacks of Opportunity from lizardman #2 and #4 (although unarmed, I assume they have natural attacks as well, unfortunately). Then, he attacks lizardman #2 with his Short Sword.

Tumble Check (Sickened), past Lizardman #2 (DC 15) (1d20+5=11) UH-OH! 
Tumble Check (Sickened), past Lizardman #4 (DC 17) (1d20+5=15) DOUBLE UH-OH!!! 
Attack roll (Sickened) vs. Lizardman #2, (if able :\) (1d20+4=13) 
Damage Roll (Sickened) w/ Short Sword (if necessary) (1d6-1=5)


----------



## Ayden (Sep 18, 2007)

Closing in on the reptile men, Krager's nose was suddenly filled with a stench that would have sickened a lesser man. However Hanseath's clergy drew their power from a source that forced weakness from their bodies on a daily basis, mainly through their daily ritual of including _gutshaker_ with their prayers when possible, allowing him to focus on the source of the stench itself.

Closing in a step with the creature, Krager raised his axe once more and sought to find an opening in it's defenses.

[sblock=Saving throw Rolls] Poison saves (16, 20)[/sblock]
[sblock=Attack and Damage rolls] Attack (12) and Damage (4)[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 18, 2007)

With the reek of the monsters nearly overpowering him, Stonefist closes his mouth and breaths hard through his nose in an effort to avoid spewing his stew all over the floor. Trying to avoid any attack the creature might make with it's axe, Stonefist snaps a low kick at the creatures leg before spinning and attempting a back-roundhouse kick aimed at the stinking things gut.

Round 2: Stonefist flurry of attacks at Lizardman #3. (1d20+2-2=12, 1d6+3-2=6, 1d20+2-2=14, 1d6+3-2=7)
Unless someone else takes down #3 first, then Stonefist would move forward to attack(with the first attack roll +2) the next foe in front of him, preferably the injured #4.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2007)

Ari catches a glint in his eye as the lizard people pile into the room. _How perfect. I have them just where I want them._ He moves up against the wall and then casts a spell that shoots a scorching hot jet of steam down a line of the lizard men.

Ari moves to J7 and casts jet of steam. The spell originates from the top-right corner of J7 and ends at the top-right corner of I2. This should strike lm 4, 6, and 5.

Jet of Steam fire damage: 6, Reflex DC 15 for half.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 19, 2007)

*Round 3*    

Initiative:

22 - Gideon: Attack Lizardman #3 – MISS, 5’ step to G3
18 - Alessin: Tumble check: FAIL BOTH, provokes 2 AoO, Attacks Lizardman #2 - MISS
18 - Ari: Moves to J7, casts Jet of Steam – hits Lizardmen #4, 5, and 6
18 - LizardMan#2 – AoO on Alessin – MISS, drops Javelin, Pulls out Stone Axe, Attacks Alessin with Axe - MISS
18 - LizardMan#3 – Attacks Stonefist with Axe, Claw, and Bite: ALL MISS
18 - LizardMan#4 - AoO on Alessin – MISS, drops Javelin, Pulls out Stone Axe, Attacks Krager with Axe – HIT (crit unconfirmed) 5 damage
7 - Stonefist: Attacks Lizardman #3 with Flurry of blows: Both attacks MISS
5 – Lizardman #5 – Throws Javelin at Gideon - MISS
5 – Lizardman #6 – Drops Javelin, pulls out Stone Axe, Attacks Alessin with Axe - MISS
2 - Krager: Last 2 Fort Saves – PASS! Attacks Lizardman #4 – MISS (even with flank bonus from Alessin!)
1 - Travellers/Daron: Travellers scatter, Daron attempts to move and falls to the floor

Players who are sickened (all except Krager): -2 to attack, damage, saves, skill checks for 10 rounds.

Sickened players – 9 rounds remaining

Summary:

Alessin: 4 damage
Krager: 5 damage


Gideon, Admiring the spray pattern of the beasts body fluids, _ Hmm its amazing how no two ever look the same. That looks like Uncle Morts Birthmark on his shoulder,  _ turns his attention to the creature beside him and with a small giggle of glee, swings his mighty hammer at the foul beast, which glances off the reptiles scaly hide.

Alessin grits his teeth as the lizardman's javelin pierces his arm, and tries not to retch from the awful stink of these creatures. _ Focus, Alessin. Keep it together. Got to get behind these things. _ In a fluid motion, the elf draws forth his shortsword and begins to dart forward. As he nears the lizard people, he ducks into a roll, tumbling between two of the nasty brutes. His balance is not perfect, and he somewhat ackwardly executes a half spin/ half tumble.  The two lizards he was trying to avoid react to his movement and both claw at the elf as he passes them.  One claw glances off his boot, while the other is too slow and hits nothing but air.  He then is able to correct himself and spring to his feet behind the nearest one, with his blade slashing at the foul humanoid, his balance not fully recovered, it sails wide and left.

Ari catches a glint in his eye as the lizard people pile into the room. _ How perfect. I have them just where I want them._  He moves up against the wall and then casts a spell that shoots a scorching hot jet of steam down a line of the lizard men.  All three are severely burned by the superheated water, all three curse in draconic, steam evaporating from their hides.

Two of the lizardmen drop their javelins, pull their axes from their backs and turn around to attack the elf, who just tumbled (badly) behind them.  Their concerted attacks are out of sync, however, and the nimble elf evades both axes.

The lizardman nearest the monk and barbarian attacks the dwarf with a flurry of his own – a swing of his axe, a claw, and a bite.  The monk’s training helps him dodge all three attacks – the lizards bite just missing the dwarfs shoulder.

With the reek of the monsters nearly overpowering him, Stonefist closes his mouth and breaths hard through his nose in an effort to avoid spewing his stew all over the floor. Trying to avoid any attack the creature might make with it's axe, Stonefist snaps a low kick at the creatures leg before spinning and attempting a back-roundhouse kick aimed at the stinking things gut.

One of the last two lizardmen in the door throws a javelin at Gideon, it barely misses the barbarian, bouncing of his mighty hammer, while the other swings his axe in a downward chop at the elf (who is quite popular with the lizards) – his agility once more keeps him from harm.

Closing in on the reptile men, Krager's nose was suddenly filled with a stench that would have sickened a lesser man. However Hanseath's clergy drew their power from a source that forced weakness from their bodies on a daily basis, mainly through their daily ritual of including gutshaker with their prayers when possible, allowing him to focus on the source of the stench itself.

Closing in a step with the creature, Krager raised his axe once more and sought to find an opening in it's defenses, but his axe bounces off the tough lizard hide.

Actions for round 4?


----------



## scranford (Sep 19, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon with a snort of disgust at the odor of the lizardmen steps to flank one of the beast, and swings Meat Pounder with a savage grunt.

5' step to H4 then attack.
Sickened Flanking attack (1d20+8=21) 
Sickened damage (1d10+2=10)  

"I so love the sound of squishing enemy"


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2007)

_That seemed to work quite well last time. Let's see if I can do that again. Glad I learned this technique at the University of Magical Arts._ Ari concentrates for a few moments, bringing to his mind the forms for the spell he just cast, making it freshly upon his thoughts once again. As he exits his meditative trance, he grins and completes the casting of a second spell blasting steaming hot water all over the lizardmen before him.

I will use Alacritous Cogitation to instantly cast Jet of Steam again as a full round action. Same line as before since it seems the lizard dudes haven't moved and no allies are in the way.

jet of steam damage: 6 again. I'm on a roll! Reflex DC 15 for half.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Stonefist, Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 19/19)*

_Damn my short arms and legs!_ Stonefist curses to himself. _I need more reach to get inside this things guard and avoid its claws and fangs._ he continues, remembering the touch of hot breath on his shoulder as the creature nearly bit him. Reaching over his right shoulder, the dwarf pulls his hardwood quarterstaff loose from its binding on his back. Grasping one end with both hands, Stonefist swings it around his right side aiming to smack the beast upside its head!

Rnd 4: Single staff attack vs. #3 (1d20+5-2=18, 1d6+3-2=5) Oops, I forgot to add the +2 to attack for flanking. That would make his attack roll a 20 total! Huzzah!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 19, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 8/12 hp, Sickened*

As the lizards' claws fail to cause the tumbling elf any harm, Alessin cannot help but crack a small smile...despite the overwhelming feeling of nausea assailing his senses. _Ha! Too slow, brutes!_

Seeing his fellow elf blast several of the lizardfolk to good effect with a blast of steam, Alessin sees an opportunity. "You there! Mage! Keep that up!" _He may be a tool of the mageocracy, but every tool has its uses._ Once the jet of steam has been fired, Alessin steps in to slash at the nearest still-standing lizard from behind.

OOC: Alessin will delay until after Ari casts his spell, then take a 5' step to K3 and attack Lizardlike Man #4 with his shortsword (flanking with Krager). However, if LM#4 falls as a result of Ari's spell, Alessin will stay where he is, and attack LM#2 instead.

Attack LM#4 (Sickened, Flanking) w/shortsword (1d20+6=26) NICE! 
Possible Crit vs. LM#4 (1d20+6=19) 
Damage Rolls vs. LM #4 (Sickened) Regular, Critical, Sneak Attack (1d6-1=2, 1d6-1=2, 1d6-2=2) Total of 6 Damage, if Crit is confirmed. Otherwise, 4 damage.
If these attacks are vs. LM #2 (no flanking), the results would be 24, 17, and 4 damage (assuming the critical is confirmed...otherwise, 2 damage).


----------



## Ayden (Sep 19, 2007)

*Krager (Dwarven Priest 15/20hps)*

While the primitive stone axe did not penetrate through his armor, pain lanced through Krager’s left shoulder from the force of the blow. Forcing the weapon back up into a defensive position, the dwarven priest attacked once more and felt another lance of pain shoot through him as he did so.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack roll (5), Damage (15). Seems I will be doing a great deal of damage to the floor around those pesky lizards. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Looks like I should have kept my mouth shut. Even with the bonus, I will be the only one letting the team down this round...[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 19, 2007)

*Round 4*

Initiative:

22 - Gideon: 5’ Step to H4, Attack Lizardman #3 – HIT – 10 damage
18 - Ari: Casts Jet of Steam – hits Lizardmen #4, 5, and 6
18 - Alessin: 5’ step to K3, Attacks Lizardman #4 – HIT (crit confirmed) 6 damage – Lizardman #4 drops
18 - LizardMan#2 – Drinks potion
18 - LizardMan#3 – Attacks Stonefist with Axe, Claw, and Bite: Axe MISS, Claw and Bite HIT – 7 damage, drops after Stonefist attacks
18 - LizardMan#4 - Falls
7 - Stonefist: Pulls out quarterstaff, Attacks Lizardman #3 – HIT – 5 damage – Lizardman #3 drops
5 – Lizardman #5 – 5’ Step to J2, Attacks Alessin with 2 claws and a bite: All MISS
5 – Lizardman #6 – Attacks Alessin with Axe, Claw, and Bite:  Axe HIT – 2 damage, Claw, Bite both MISS
2 - Krager: 5’ Step to J5, Attacks Lizardman #2, MISS
1 - Travellers/Daron: Travellers scatter, Daron attempts to move and falls to the floor

Players who are sickened (all except Krager): -2 to attack, damage, saves, skill checks for 10 rounds.

Sickened players – 8 rounds remaining

Summary:

Alessin: 6 damage
Krager: 5 damage
Stonefist: 7 damage


Gideon with a snort of disgust at the odor of the lizardmen steps to flank one of the beast, and swings Meat Pounder with a savage grunt, his mighty hammer connects once more, staggering the lizardman, with a sickening sound greenish-red blood splatters on the barbarian and the monk. 

"I so love the sound of squishing enemy"


That seemed to work quite well last time. Let's see if I can do that again. Glad I learned this technique at the University of Magical Arts. Ari concentrates for a few moments, bringing to his mind the forms for the spell he just cast, making it freshly upon his thoughts once again. As he exits his meditative trance, he grins and completes the casting of a second spell blasting steaming hot water all over the lizardmen before him.  More screams escape the lips of the superheated lizards.

As the lizards' claws fail to cause the tumbling elf any harm, Alessin cannot help but crack a small smile...despite the overwhelming feeling of nausea assailing his senses. Ha! Too slow, brutes!

Seeing his fellow elf blast several of the lizardfolk to good effect with a blast of steam, Alessin sees an opportunity. "You there! Mage! Keep that up!"  _He may be a tool of the mageocracy, but every tool has its uses._ Once the jet of steam has been fired, Alessin steps in to slash at the nearest still-standing lizard from behind, connecting with a vicious blow that opens up large gashes in the lizards thick hide and severes the lizards spinal column.  The lizard attempts to say something, his head turns halfway round, but his eyes roll back into his reptilian head and he slumps to the floor.

One of the steamed lizards near the door pulls out a small vial and drinks it, some of his burns disappear.  The other lizard sets into the monk, his axe blow is parried away by the dwarf, but his claw and bite find their mark, opening up a wound on the monks shoulder and chest.

_Damn my short arms and legs_! Stonefist curses to himself. _I need more reach to get inside this things guard and avoid its claws and fangs_. he continues, the pain of the claw and bite very fresh in his mind.  Reaching over his right shoulder, the dwarf pulls his hardwood quarterstaff loose from its binding on his back. Grasping one end with both hands, Stonefist swings it around his right side aiming to smack the beast upside its head!  The staff connects with the lizards chin on the upstroke, a grisly sound of vertebrae snapping precedes the lizard crashing onto the floor.  With a smile, the monk says, “Vengeance is mine!”

The remaining two lizardmen converge on Alessin, the first lizardman doesn’t even bother to draw his axe – choosing to set into the elf with savage fury.  The lizard stumbles in his haste and his wild swings hit nothing but air.  The other lizardman swings his axe in a high arc, catching the nimble elf on the downstroke, cracking a rib.  His attempt to claw and bite are turned away.

While the primitive stone axe did not penetrate through his armor, pain lanced through Krager’s left shoulder from the force of the blow. Forcing the weapon back up into a defensive position, the dwarven priest attacked once more and felt another lance of pain shoot through him as he did so – his axe missed the lizard, and the momentum of the blow cracks one of the floor tiles with a loud CRUNCH.


Ayden: I had Krager move 5’ to J5 in order to attack Lizardman #2 because #4 was dropped by Alessin.  If you wanted to move to another spot, let me know.







Actions for Round 5?


----------



## scranford (Sep 19, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

_Wow! this is a blast._

Gideon takes a 5' step to I3, and swings his might maul as though he were driving a tent stake into the ground.

Sickened Flank Attack (1d20+8=9) 

Fumble save is applicable (1d20+8=22)  

Gideon's blow passes harmlessly to the floor, as he slips in some of his freshly spilled stew. "*%&#*@(#"  he shouts in disappointment.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 20, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 6/12 hp, Sickened*

Alessin grunts in satisfaction as one lizardman falls beneath his blade, and he sees another felled by a dwarf with a quarterstaff. _The tide is turning, we must end this before any other innocents get hurt_ Alessin sidesteps, and slashes at the lizardman to his left, who just drank the potion. _Smarter than they look, these brutes..._

OOC: Alessin takes a 5' step to K4, and attacks Lizardman #2 with his shortsword.

Attack roll (sickened) vs. LM#2 (1d20+4=5) Dangit!
Damage Roll (Sickened) with Shortsword, as a formality. (1d6-1=5) That figures, a good roll wasted.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Stonefist- Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 12/19)*

Ignoring the bloody wounds on his chest and shoulder, Stonefist moves with singular purpose now. Moving to block any escape for the creatures through the front door, he swings his staff at the reptile closest to the door. "You shall all pay, in BLOOD!" the dwarf screams thunderously.

Round 5: Move to I1 to block exit through the front door.
Sickened, Flanking MW Staff attack at Lizardman #5 (1d20+5-2+2=12, 1d6+3-2=4)
Whoops! Just saw that the person I was gonna be flanking with moved out of the way before Stonefists initiative turn. Oh well, not likely that 12 would have hit anyway, but 10 almost certainly won't.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 20, 2007)

Pulling his axe back up, Krager could tell the patrons of the bar were beginning to gain the upper hand in the fight.

_~Not that I have been of much use...Hanseath must be teaching me a lesson for offering to do something as mundane as a merchant's guard...~_

Shifting to the side as the scalded creature raised its weapon, Krager struck quickly and prayed that Hanseath would soon forgive him for his transgression.


[sblock=Attack and Damage Rolls]Attack (15/17), Damage (4)[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2007)

Ari readies his bow again and cries, Aha, vicious knaves! Now you know what it means to suffer. He who lives by the blade now dies by it! With that, he releases an arrow shot at one of the lizardmen towards the front of the room (#5). He curses under his breath as he fumbles loading the arrow and it splinters off far to the left.

Attack: 3


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

*Round 5*



Initiative:

22 - Gideon: 5’ Step to I3, Attack Lizardman #5 - MISS
18 - Ari: Attacks Lizardman #5 with Longbow - MISS
18 - Alessin: 5’ step to K4, Attacks Lizardman #2 – MISS
18 - LizardMan#2 – Attacks Krager with Axe, Claw, and Bite – ALL MISS
7 - Stonefist: Moves to I1 – Attacks Lizardman #5 - MISS
5 – Lizardman #5 – 5’ Step to J1, Attacks Stonefist with 2 claws and a bite: 1 Claw HIT – 1 damage, other Claw and Bite MISS
5 – Lizardman #6 – 5’ Step to K3, Attacks Alessin with Axe, Claw, and Bite:  CLAW HIT – 2 damage, Axe, Bite both MISS
2 - Krager: 5’ Step to J5, Attacks Lizardman #2, HIT – 4 damage


Players who are sickened (all except Krager): -2 to attack, damage, saves, skill checks for 10 rounds.

Sickened players – 7 rounds remaining

Summary:

Alessin: 8 damage
Krager: 5 damage
Stonefist: 8 damage


Gideon's blow passes harmlessly to the floor, as he slips in some of his freshly spilled stew. "*%&#*@(#"  he shouts in disappointment.

Ari readies his bow again and cries, Aha, vicious knaves! Now you know what it means to suffer. He who lives by the blade now dies by it! With that, he releases an arrow shot at one of the lizardmen towards the front of the room. He curses under his breath as he fumbles loading the arrow and it splinters off far to the left.

Alessin grunts in satisfaction as one lizardman falls beneath his blade, and he sees another felled by a dwarf with a quarterstaff. _The tide is turning, we must end this before any other innocents get hurt _ Alessin sidesteps, and slashes at the lizardman to his left, who just drank the potion. _Smarter than they look, these brutes..._

The last of the first group of lizardmen attacks the dwarf with unbridled fury, his axe sails wide, but both his claw and bite bounce off his metallic armor, barely missing a vital crease.

Ignoring the bloody wounds on his chest and shoulder, Stonefist moves with singular purpose now. Moving to block any escape for the creatures through the front door, he swings his staff at the reptile closest to the door. "You shall all pay, in BLOOD!"  the dwarf screams thunderously.

The last two lizardmen through the door surge with bloodlust in their eyes, the first to act moves away from the elf to concentrate his attacks on the dwarf, who cut off their escape route.  He counters the missed blow from the quarterstaff with a dual claw swipe and a bite, one of the claws sinks into the unarmored dwarfs torso, causing more blood to flow, while the other and his teeth miss the mark.  The other lizardman moves to closer to the elf, and out of the way of the barbarian (and his massive hammer).  His axe travels in an upward arc before cutting deeply into a post in the crates next to him, the elf manages to evade the lizards mouth, but his other hand claws a the wounded rogue, opening up another minor wound.

Pulling his axe back up, Krager could tell the patrons of the bar were beginning to gain the upper hand in the fight.

_ ~Not that I have been of much use...Hanseath must be teaching me a lesson for offering to do something as mundane as a merchant's guard...~ _

Shifting to the side as the scalded creature raised its weapon, Krager struck quickly and prayed that Hanseath would soon forgive him for his transgression.







Actions for Round 6?


----------



## scranford (Sep 21, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon steps forward out of his stew (J3) and with a grunt swings his heavy weapon at the Lizardman threatening the wounded adventurer.
"DIE FROG BREATH" he shouts; spittle flying from his freshly healed lip.

Sickened Attack (1d20+6=20) 
Sickened Damage (1d10+2=11) 

_There. Thats better_


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Stonefist- Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 11/19)*

Stonefist spins his staff in a defensive gambit that manages to block one claw and persuade the creature not to stick its face in close for a bite, but the other claw still scratches him on the torso. Continuing the spinning of his staff and himself, Stonefist twirls it behind his back and then back out to the front while locking it into a one armed grip. Finishing his own spin, the dwarf plants his feet with a thud and a shouted "Kiiii-YA!" while the staff swings around to strike hard at the creature's head. Pulling the staff back in, Stonefist tries for a second strike also but doesn't do as well.

Rnd 6: (Sickened)MW Staff Flurry at Lizardman #5 (1d20+5-2-2=21, 1d6+3-2=7, 1d20+5-2-2=13, 1d6+3-2=4) -Possible CRIT on 1st atk!
Rnd 6: (Sickened)MW Staff Crit Confirmation at Lizardman #5 (1d20+5-2-2=13, 1d6+3-2=2) - Not likely a crit, but a good try!  
Looks like we are good on the even numbered rounds!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

OOC: Gideon- Which Lizardman are you attacking?


----------



## scranford (Sep 21, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Sorry about that. I think that Lizardman 6 is the only one I can reach from J3 so I'll make his life short and not so sweet. .


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 21, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 4/12 hp, Sickened*

Now feeling the cumulative effects of several small wounds, Alessin considers withdrawing, but then he looks over at the bodies of those fallen...the innkeeper, the traveller, the children. _They deserved better than this._ Stepping around to flank the lizardman fighting the dwarven priest, Alessin grits his teeth and drives his blade home.

OOC: 5' step to L5, to flank Lizardman#2 with Krager, and attack with Shortsword.

Attack Roll vs. Lizardman #2 (Sickened, Flanking) (1d20+6=14) 
Sickened Damage Rolls with Shortsword (if necessary). Regular damage first, then Sneak Attack damage. (1d6-1=1, 1d6-2=2)


----------



## Ayden (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=Rolls]Attack (6/8); Damage (8)[/sblock]

Closing in Krager brought his axe up once more, but the pain in his shoulder threatened to force the axe from his grasp and he knew the strike would do little more than distract the lizard from the elvish patron who had joined him in the battle.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 22, 2007)

*Round 6*

Initiative:

22 - Gideon: 5’ Step to J3, Attack Lizardman #6 – HIT – 11 damage, Lizardman falls.
18 - Ari: Attacks Lizardman #2 with Longbow - MISS
18 - Alessin: 5’ step to L5, Attacks Lizardman #2 – MISS
18 - LizardMan#2 – Attacks Krager with Axe, Claw, and Bite – Axe, Bite HIT – 4 damage, Claw MISS
7 - Stonefist: Attacks Lizardman #5 with flurry of staff blows– HIT/MISS – 7 damage
5 – Lizardman #5 – Falls!
5 – Lizardman #6 – DEAD
2 - Krager: 5’ Step to J5, Attacks Lizardman #2, MISS
1 - Travellers/Daron: Travellers scatter, Daron attempts to move and falls to the floor

Players who are sickened (all except Krager): -2 to attack, damage, saves, skill checks for 10 rounds.

Sickened players – 6 rounds remaining

Summary:

Alessin: 8 damage
Krager: 9 damage
Stonefist: 8 damage


Gideon steps forward out of his stew and with a grunt swings his heavy weapon at the Lizardman threatening the wounded adventurer.
"DIE FROG BREATH" he shouts; spittle flying from his freshly healed lip.  The lizardman takes the full brunt of the powerful blow, a sickening crunch issues forth from his crushed skull – he is dead before his body hits the floor.

Ari readies his bow again, he releases an arrow shot at one of the lizardmen towards the front of the room. He curses again under his breath as he fumbles loading the arrow and it splinters off far to the left, _Why am I so nervous? _

Now feeling the cumulative effects of several small wounds, Alessin considers withdrawing, but then he looks over at the bodies of those fallen..._the innkeeper, the traveller, the children. They deserved better than this._  Stepping around to flank the lizardman fighting the dwarven priest, Alessin grits his teeth and drives his blade home.  The blade skitters off one of the metal buckles on the lizards leather armor.

The last of the first group of lizardmen attacks the dwarf with unbridled fury, he screams something then swings his axe in a high arc -- his axe cuts a deep wound through one of the creases in his armor, cracking a rib, and the lizard connects with his teeth on the dwarf’s head, his hair preventing a more major wound, blood begins to color the dwarf's hair red.
[sblock=Ari]In draconic,"FOR THE GODDESS!"[/sblock]

Stonefist spins his staff in a defensive gambit that manages to block one claw and persuade the creature not to stick its face in close for a bite, but the other claw still scratches him on the torso. Continuing the spinning of his staff and himself, Stonefist twirls it behind his back and then back out to the front while locking it into a one armed grip. Finishing his own spin, the dwarf plants his feet with a thud and a shouted "Kiiii-YA!"  while the staff swings around to strike hard at the creature's head, the blow connects on the left side of the lizards head and sends him into a counterclockwise spin, bouncing off the doorjamb before hitting the ground with a muted “thud”. 

Closing in Krager brought his axe up once more, but the pain in his shoulder threatened to force the axe from his grasp and he knew the strike would do little more than distract the lizard from the elvish patron who had joined him in the battle.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 22, 2007)

*Krager (Dwarven priest 11/20)*

[sblock=Rolls]Attack (27); Damage (39)
Crit confirmed (16)[/sblock]

Screaming out in rage, both from the pain of the broken rib and the frustration of his attacks, Krager's axe flashed up and in under the lizard's defenses as its last attack had left it too close to him to protect itself properly. Sinking the axe in deeply and pulling upwards savagely, Krager felt the first pull of resistance before the sharp edge shredded muscle tissue and snapped bones with equal ease.

[sblock=Plea]Nothing personal, but I so hope you guys don't kill this SOB before my crit does..*L*[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Sep 22, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon sensing somhow that the remaining lizard creathre is not going to survive, rushes to the door, and looks out to see if there are any more victems that need to be squashed. If not he begins to rifle through the closest enemies belongings to see if he has any thing worth keeping.

Exhausted from his steneous ordeal, he pulls over a stool before searching.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 23, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 4/12 hp, Sickened*

Out of the corner of his eye, Alessin sees one of the last remaining lizardfolk's head explode like a ripe melon under the crude warrior's massive hammer. Hoping desperately that the end of this battle is near, the wounded elf shouts out, "Will you please...just...DIE!" as he thrusts his shortsword once again at the foul enemy in front of him.

OOC: Alessin attacks Lizardman #2 with shortsword, hoping the end is near.

Attack Roll (Sickened, Flanking) vs. Lizardman #2 (1d20+6=17) That looks promising...sorry, Ayden! 
Damage Roll (Sickened) with Shortsword; Regular then Sneak Attack (1d6-1=5, 1d6-2=1) Ehh, 6 total, that's probably not enough to kill him anyway.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Stonefist- Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 11/19)*

Barely sparing a glance to see the lone remaining creature surrounded by the others, Stonefist looks on wild-eyed at the unconscious creature at his feet. Holding his staff in both hands vertically before him, the dwarf begins slamming it down into the head of the creature over, and over, and over. After there are obviously no possible signs of life left in the body, he turns to move onto the other two creatures near the barrels. Doing the same with them, he methodically squishes what is left of their heads until they are little more than stains on the floorboards. Especially the one that murdered those children...


OOC: Stonefist does multiple coup-de-grace on each creature until they are WAY beyond thouroughly dead or unless someone stops him first. He goes from #5, to #1, to #3. Maybe he'll stop after that...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 23, 2007)

*Combat Wrap-up:   *

Alessin's blow drops the final lizardman, seconds later, the massive swing from the dwarven priest sunders the corpse into several pieces.

On the other side of the room, the dwarven monk makes his way around the room with his quarterstaff, turning the bodies of the lizardmen into a pool of entrails, blood, and bone.

The large barbarian searches through the remains of what once were living reptiles, and is able to find 43 gp, 11 sp, and 4 vials of liquid, along with 6 stone axes and 4 still usable sets of leather armor (non-MW).

The two remaining travellers in the back of the tavern thank you for your bravery and quickly leave the tavern.

The Innkeeper, Daron, appears alive, but unconscious.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 23, 2007)

Ari checks the fallen innocents while calling out for help. Priest! Your healing is needed for these fallen ones.

OOC: He will move to the nearest fallen bystander who is not obviously dead and try to revive him/her. He will then move on to the next until it is obvious he can do no more.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Stonefist- Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 11/19)*

A few mangled corpses later, Stonefist finally calms down enough to notice the strange and slightly scared looks he is getting from some of those recovering from the battle. Looking around wide-eyed and finally seeing what he has been doing, the dwarf squeezes his staff so tight that his hands vibrate. "What have I...??" Forcibly making his arms obey him again, Stonefist secures his staff on his back and then begins hauling the reptillian corpses out the door and a little away from the building.

After all the creature corpses are removed from the Inn, Stonefist goes inside and finds the nearest utility closet. Ignoring any looks he gets for being where he shouldn't be in the working areas of the Inn, the dwarf grabs a bucket, fills it with water (hot if available), and a scrubbing brush. Carrying all this back out to the main room, he sits beside the first pool of fluids that he squished from the beasts. Dipping the brush into the water, he takes it out and begins to clean the floor thouroughly while scrubbing in circular motions with each hand. This exercise seems to comfort and relax him both mentally and physically.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 24, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 4/12 hp, Sickened*

Alessin watches the last of the foul lizard people fall under his blade, breathing heavily and wincing at the pain of his wounds. He watches impassively as Stonefist goes to work obliterating the reptilian corpses with his staff. Glancing over at Gideon as he searches the bodies, he asks, "How can you even stand to _touch_ those nauseating things?"

Alessin looks to the newly-deceased traveller, and says in a low voice, "It's too late for this one...Last Chance Tavern, indeed. What of the innkeeper, does he still live?" The rogue moves over to join his fellow elf near Daron. "I am no healer, but it appears that our host may yet pull through. Are any of you skilled in the healing arts? I will help if I can."

OOC: Untrained Heal check to Aid Another, if Krager or anyone else tries to stabilize the innkeeper.

Alessin: Untrained Heal, Aid Another (1d20+0=20) Well, that ought to do it.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 25, 2007)

*Krager (Dwarven priest 11/20)*

Krager's efforts to pry his axe from the ribs of the fallen creature was proving to be more taxing  than he had anticipated, he would not allow the throbbing in his shoulder or the pain that each breath caused with the broken rib to be a crutch for him to use, and with a final grunt the stubborn bone released its prisoner.

"Priest! Your healing is needed for these fallen ones."

Turning around and seeing one of the elves who had assisted in the defense of the tavern standing above the fallen innkeeper, Krager quickly moved past the others who were dragging the bodies outside, as well as checking them for clan markings by going through their personal effects.

_~At least they are thinking ahead...~_

Once there, Krager began examining the wound and looking for a clean cloth and a bottle of spirits to wash the area with.


[sblock=Heal roll]Heal check (19)[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Sep 25, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon, finally recovering his strength after the intensity of the battle, grunts at Alessin's comment, smiles and continues to loot the corpses, searching them for any identifying marks. When he is through he sorts the coins into five equal piles on the table... (Making sure that Alessian's pile is the most gore encrusted), with the leftover coins going to the house to help pay for damages. [8GP and 2SP ea.].

"Here is some loot for everyone who took offense to our ruined supper"!  Gideon shouts. "And there's some kind of potions here, might help with the wounds, as that one lizard thingee took one while we were fighting".  

Gideon then knocks most of the body parts off his hammer against the table leg, wipes it a bit cleaner on the clothes of one of the Lizard creatures, and resumes his seat at the table; using a crust of bread to sop up the remains of the spilled stew off the table.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 25, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 4/12 hp*

Alessin crinkles up his nose as he looks over at the filthy coins on the table. He repeats the expression of disgust when he observes Gideon return to his supper as though nothing had happened. He addresses Gideon, saying, "You there, big fellow. Yes, you with the feet! What did you say your name was? Did you locate any clues on those creatures indicating why they may have attacked those children?"

Once Daron has been tended to, Alessin will gather up his daggers and his share of the loot (it may be disgusting, but money is money after all). Then, he will take one of the potions as well, and see if he can confidently identify it as a healing potion. If so, he will drink it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 25, 2007)

Finished with cleaning up the mess which he made, Stonefist goes to see to the bodies of the children who were the cause of this days dark work. Lifting up their light bodies in his arms, he asks those locals in the Inn if anyone can identify who these children are or where they may have come from. "They were in trouble and seeking help. They spoke the name of Orlane, so to there I must go and give aid in their memory." , Stonefist swears his vow. After dealing with the bodies, he notices the coinage on the table, one stack set aside for him. _'Little do I need it for, but take it I shall to put towards a better use than those creatures...'_ Gathering up his share of coin, he tucks it away in his beltpouch.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2007)

Ari glares at Gideon, How can you possibly think of money at a time like this!? The inn has just been attacked and several wounded and dead lie upon the ground and you sit there counting coins and slurping soup. The elf huffs in an air of indignation and moves over to the pile of coins and potions. At least some good may come from your greed. If any of these potions can heal we might be able to revive some of the fallen.

OOC: Ari attempts to identify the potions using Spellcraft.

16 fail
21 fail
16 fail
27 success!

If the one he identified is a healing potion, he will administer it to the innkeeper, assuming he is still alive.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2007)

While I'm thinking about it, the elf continues, Those beasts mentioned something about their actions being for a lizard goddess. Does that mean anything to anyone? I've heard tell of uncouth monsters having their own depraved deities, but I'm not sure if I recall much of this lizard goddess.

Knowlege (religion): 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 26, 2007)

"I am not sure if I could remember anything like that, assuming that I was taught it in the first place by the other monks." Stonfist replies to Ari.


OOC: Knowledge(Religion) check (1d20+1=15)


----------



## scranford (Sep 26, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon looks at the haughty elf with disinterest.

"I'm not a healer or a Priest". "And obviously those things don't need the money any longer". "And the stew is getting cold, I'm still hungry, and it dosen't look like the inkeeper is going to give me more anytime soon". "When you've lived as I have you learn to take advantage of opportunities presented, and not sit around wringing your hands". "We humans don't have hundreds of years to sit around and analyze everything".  

Gideon begins to reach for Ari's share of the wealth.

"And since your guilt makes it so difficult for you to accept the reality of the situation, maybe I should just hold on to your share of the loot, till your concience will let you spend it". _Or you get hungry enough..._

Gideon then belched deeply and smiles his gap toothed smile at the indignent elf.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 26, 2007)

As a human and elf begin to bicker amongst themselves, Krager wonders how they were able to overwhelm the lizard creatures afterall. Keeping his eyes focused on the innkeeper to see if there is any change in his status, Krager continues to try to save the man's life.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

The priest, with Alessin's aid, is able to stabilize the innkeeper.  The children and the traveller who was hit with a javelin, however, are already dead.

The elf wizard, Ari, is able to determine that one of the potions is of the healing variety, but a minor one.  He tastes the rest and realizes that they are all the same.

(OOC: 4 potions CLW)

However, both the dwark monk, and Ari fail to remember any useful information about the pantheon of the lizardfolk.

One of the travellers who was hiding by the hearth, on his hurried way out the door,"Orlane is a few days travel East from here -- follow the road and the Realstream, keep the Dim Forest to your left, and the Rushmoors at your right -- and you should have no trouble finding it, but beware, I've heard that sinister and mysterious evil is at work in the village!  Thank you for your bravery and good luck!"  The frightening traveller then is out the door.

Ari administers a healing potion to the Innkeeper, he coughs a few times, then reopens his eyes.  "Wha?  Wher?  Are they gone?"  He says, as he sits up, he sees the carnage inside of his tavern,"Thank you all for saving us, and, er, me!"

Alessin drinks one of the healing potions, and immediately feels better, some of his major wounds close quickly.  (7 hp healing)


----------



## scranford (Sep 27, 2007)

*Gideon*

Gideon stops stuffing his face for a moment, and raises an eyebrow (The one that still works...nerve damage you know), at the words of the cowardly traveller. _Hmm I was heading there anyway, and if the bad guys carry as much loot as these six did, i might make some profit while i relax..._

"Well I for one intend on checking out this Orlane first thing tomorrow". _Or whenever I wake up..._ "If you guys want to tag along you're welcome to". "Never hurts to have someone to watch your back"... _Or to serve as targets for enemy arrows and javelins._

"Hey bartender! got any more of that stew"!


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 27, 2007)

Sneering at the avaricious human, Ari pops off, You're lucky you're good in a fight. Otherwise we might be inclined to let you die the minute you stumble into the first lizard-infested sacrificial ceremony. And as for the money... he says quickly snatching up his share, ...that will be used to pay for burying these two and cleaning up this kind innkeeper's premises.

Ari walks over to the innkeeper and hands him the coins, asking if he would be so kind as to seek a rightful burial for the deceased and keep whatever is left to help defray the cost of damages to his establishment and the cleanup that will be necessary.

The remaining two vials contain potions of healing. One to the priest and one for myself. The priest because it will supplement his divine power, and myself because I'm either likely to be using it on one of your unconscious bodies or you'll be needing it for mine should someone catch me before I manage to cast a defensive spell.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Stonefist- M Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 11/19)*

Watching the conversation between the elf and the human, Stonefist wonders why such perfect strangers can get off to such a bad start and be so rude to one another. Shaking his head and running his strong hands through his beard, Stonefist speaks his peace. "The souls of those children cry out for help still, and the souls of the others slain here cry out for vengance. So I shall be going to Orlane to do what I may. You would wait until tomorrow to leave though? But perhaps it is best to get in a full day of traveling. I confess though that mine heart cries out to speed my feet along the path at the earliest chance."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 27, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond, 11/12 hp*

Alessin sighs in relief as the magical potion heals the majority of his wounds. Feeling much better, he finds he can only shake his head at the argument between Ari and Gideon. "Come now, there is no need for this sort of discord! After all, we just fought so well together, did we not? You may be an oafish clod," he says gesturing toward Gideon, "and you may be a spineless tool of the oppressive wizardry," turning in turn to Ari. "But, after all, had we not all united against those noisome lizards just now, we may well be dead. Good Daron here understands that well enough, yes?"

Turning then to Stonefist, Alessin continues his speech. "And you, I think, are letting your heart overrule your head, dwarf. Like this fellow," Alessin indicates Gideon with a scowl, "...and I can't believe I am in agreement with him, but I am...I feel we would be better served departing on the morrow with rested bodies and refreshed minds. Indeed, if there is trouble afoot in Orlane, I would know more of it also. But I think it folly to rush off in our current state."

"Oh, and by the way, my name is Alessin. People say I'm something of a vagabond at times...but I'm handy to have around." The dark haired elf concludes with a little smirk.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 27, 2007)

"Well met Alessin. I am Stonefist, a monk without a monestary and traveling the world in search of peace. Strange it is how all I have found so far is violence.", he speaks the last softly and almost to himself while looking down at the stains on the floor. Raising his eyes once more to look at those around him, he continues. "Perhaps you are correct though about waiting till morning. My wounds are in need of some healing time as well and a good nights rest would start the process best. I just pray that our delay costs no further lives in Orlane."


----------



## scranford (Sep 27, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon looks at the loud talkative elf and yawns. "If you fought as well as you talked, you could have taken them all down by yourself, and our dinner wouldn't be spilled". "And I've already given the Innkeeper coin for repairs". "And I know where I come from we don't bury other peoples children without finding out who they are, and if the parents want the bodies returned". "I guess elves are different".  

"It seems you care for others dosen't apply to the Dwarf whom fight with his bare hands". "He is injured as well, but you decided to keep the other potion instead of give it to him".  

"And as for you". Gideon looks at Alessin, "I really don't care what you think of me". You don't have to like someone, or even agree with them to fight by their side". "It's only practical to keep your allies alive, to extend your own life".  

"Good to meet you Stonefist",  Gideon says to the Dwarven Monk. "I am called Gideon". "Unfortunately once you left the monastary you came to see what real life is like". "It is all violence, rage, and death; so you might as well be good at it". If you require healing, I have a potion I would share with you".  

OOC: Its obvious that Gideon has no respect for elves, but values their quick wits and hands. He has a healthy respect for the Dwarven Warrior culture. (Hope you guys are having as much fun with the banter as I am. If not let me know and we can drop it.)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 28, 2007)

"Nay Gideon, keep your potion for I have some as well. If this town of Orlane is a few days away, I should be able to heal naturally within that time. Or nearly so at least. But I thank you for your offer nontheless." Stonefist says with a respectful nod of his head. "As for burying the children, I got the feeling that they were from Orlane themselves and we shall not find their parents anywhere near us here to contact. The best we can do is inter their bodies now and seek out the parents to inform them of the fate of their children."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 28, 2007)

Ari scowls at the self-absorbed man and sits himself down. He takes several deep breaths and then speaks, I beg all of your pardons. You are absolutely correct, Alessin. I tend to get a bit... heated at times. My temper is my vice and I shall endeavor to control it more closely in the future.

I am known as Ari the Flame, and as I have already demonstrated, heat and fire are my specialties, though I am a purveyor of many various magics with diverse applications. I too wish to visit Orlane to see if righting the wrong done by these reptiles and their blasphemous religion is possible. However I would cast my lot with those who favor a rest before setting out. It is late, after all, and not all of us are equipped with... he pauses for a moment to look over at Gideon and grin before continuing, night vision. Besides that, a rest would do us all good and allow those injured to recover some strength as well as myself a number of spells.

Now, he proceeds, smoothing out his robes and standing up, As to the disbursement of curative agents, I am willing to hear opposing theories on how best to divide the provisions if such theories persist, but I believe I have offered an adequate and effective method of division for the vials, so I hope our time will not be wasted on such a trifle. For those who are injured, I have no intention of keeping you from being rejuvenated and if you require such sustenance I shall provide all that I have in my power to move you towards a healthier state. I merely doled out the potions as I saw fit with practicality and wisdom that comes with many long years of experience. Suffice it to say that one only need ask if you desire a remedy for your ailments and it shall be provided.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 28, 2007)

As the innkeeper swallowed the potion and regained his senses, Krager stood back up and was about to nod his head in thanks to the elf when a brief moment of post-combat rage erupted among them. However the rage was short lived and as introductions were made Krager spoke up also.

"I am Krager and as Hanseath's gifts are still with me, I will be able to mend some of the wounds tonight. I will go with you to seek those who would come after children, as they are an abomination that must be destroyed."

[sblock=apology]I have been keeping my son these past few days and he has been a bit under the weather. He is much better now, so here is hoping I won't be falling behind again.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2007)

Destroyed? Ari's eyes widen, Let's not be too hasty. It certainly appears as if mindless savage reptiles have committed murder in, pardon the pun, cold blood, but it is also possible that there is an entirely rational explanation for why they decided to put on war paint and brandish weapons against children in hostility. I mean, the children might have been... well, they could have easily... um. Ari pauses for a moment, his chin resting on his hand.

No, nevermind. Destruction sounds good to me!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

Listening to Ari try to rationalize the actions of the monsters, Stonefist can do nothing but listen with amazement as he looks sideways at the elf while one of his eyebrows slowly rises in questioning wonder.


			
				Ari said:
			
		

> No, nevermind. Destruction sounds good to me!



"Indeed." Stonefist agrees once the elf finishes and comes to the only proper conclusion.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 1, 2007)

*Orlane*


That evening:

Daron's gratitude goes unmatched, he makes available to the group his top ales and wines, and give to the dwarven priest a wand of some sorts, that was given to him by another adventurer, as a reward and thanks.

He sets you up in individual rooms in the Inn, located behind the tavern, and the night passes peacefully.

In the morning, the smells of fresh baked pastries, along with frying bacon and eggs rouses you from sleep.  You all partake in a hearty breakfast, and with Daron's thanks and several days of rations, you set out to find Orlane -- Daron gave you a sheet with some written directions, telling you it shouldn't be too difficult to find, and the request that if you make it back his way, to bring along some of Orlane's signature wine.



_From Hochoch, the Realstream is quickly crossed at a shallow ford, and you follow a caravan track that winds along the south side of a narrow creek.  The plains here are flat and grassy.  Occasionally, large cottonwood trees grow along the stream, but in general the plain is unforested.

For several days, you pass through an uninhabited region with no untoward experiences.  Finally, staying always to the right of the creek, the track enters a region of prosperous farms surrounded by fields of grain or pastures for cows and goats. 

Early on th efourth afternoon of the trip, a clustter of buildings and trees becomes visible ahead, with the stone walls of a temple beyond -- ORLANE.

At the outskirts of Orlane, a large grove of elms is visible to the left, while several wooden buildings border the road to the right._









OOC:






1) Wand given to Krager is a Cure Light Wounds, with 6 charges left.
2) Disregard any markers on the map -- this is my original from 1982, and has been run several times, with various markings used to denote which locations had been visited by the parties.
3) Squares on this map are currently 20'.

Actions?


----------



## scranford (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon stops for a moment as he approaches the village, and looks around to see if he spots anything unusual or out of place.

Listen Roll (1d20=20) 

spot Roll (1d20-1=17) 

If nothing is out of place he rolls his shoulders with a loud pop, and looks for signs of an inn.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2007)

Ari shall observe the area, looking for signs of normal village life. If he notes a strange absence of it, then he will use Alacritous Cogitation to cast mage armor. Otherwise, he will proceed into the town with the group.

I would advise caution, my fellows. We have seen many fields yet nary a farmer. I fear the fate of those in this town have already been sealed.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 3, 2007)

Stonefist stops with the others to look at the village as they approach. "The days of travel have sped by us and now we are here. We shall find out what is going on here to make those children run for days to get help." the dwarf speaks for what seems the first time in days. Taking a drink from his waterskin, he replaces it in his back pack before looking around briefly to see what there is to see.

OOC: Listen and Spot checks (1d20+4=14, 1d20+2=3)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 4, 2007)

The peaceful village of Orlane plays out before you.  Rather modest farm houses dot the road that you have travelled into the town proper.

You stop and listen, as you are a bit on edge, after the lizard attack at the tavern.

However, you do not notice anything out of the ordinary.  In the distance, you can hear sounds of livestock, and in the distance, you see a few people working in their private gardens near their homes.  The sounds of children playing also reach your ears, although you do not see any children in your immediate area.

OOC: Spot, Listen checks do not pick up anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2007)

The sight of life and livelihood is welcome. We should approach some of the villagers and see if they know anything of the children who were chased out of town.

Ari approaches the nearest villager working in a garden outside their home and querries, I beg your pardon, but we have come from up the road to investigate the happenings here. You wouldn't happen to know of any missing children in this town would you?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 5, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond*

While the course of the journey is easy enough, Alessin seems nonetheless sullen. He mostly keeps to himself and complains frequently of his boredom with the quiet, pastoral landscape. Upon finally arriving at the destination of Orlane, instead of being relieved at the journey's end, the rogue seems more tense than ever. His violet eyes shift to and fro, constantly looking out for sudden threats, and his hand never strays too far from the dagger at his hip.

As the party walks up the path into the town proper, Alessin addresses the others. "Something about this 'peaceful' town doesn't sit well with me. Perhaps it would be wise to discuss a plan for a cover story before we announce ourselves..." Alessin's voice trails off as Ari rushes ahead.



			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Ari approaches the nearest villager working in a garden outside their home and querries, I beg your pardon, but we have come from up the road to investigate the happenings here. You wouldn't happen to know of any missing children in this town would you?



"Oh, gods...so much for subtlety." Alessin can only shake his head and follow his fellow elf, listening carefully to what the locals have to say.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wiping the back of his arm across his mouth, Stonefist finishes putting away his waterskin. Seeing Ari head off to question the villager, the dwarf speaks after Alessin. "Well now. I suppose the direct route is now in order, hmm?" He walks slowly down the lane into the village proper, keeping Ari in sight and waving one hand back at the party in a 'come on, follow me' fassion.


----------



## scranford (Oct 5, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gieeon ever a proponant of "The direct approach" grunts his agreement and starts forward, whistling a dirty little tune through his gapped teeth.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 6, 2007)

To your left (#1 on the map) is a wooden house, surrounded by attractive flower gardens, with a small barn beyond.  A teenage girl is churning butter on the porch.

To your right, (#4) is a house and barn, both freshly whitewashed.  Several cows chew their cud just outside the barn.  Three little girls playing in the yard of the house stop and gawk at the group.

In the distance, (#2) is a nondescript wooden building with heavy shutters closed over the windows.  The door looks stout, but stands open.  No people are visible.  Behind this building is another long, low structure.

OOC: 

If you want to head further into town, please advise onto where the party is moving on the map.

Whenever possible, please refer to your actions with directions on the map.  (i.e. move past buildings #2 and #4 to the intersection) The village map I provided above is not a tactical map, but a map to help you in your interaction with the town of Orlane.  The fog-of-war will be lifted as you explore more of Orlane and then you can name your destination.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2007)

Building 1 seems closest so Ari poses his question there. He doesn't feel the little girls at 4 would be much help.


----------



## Ayden (Oct 6, 2007)

Krager follows the others, but keeps his eyes open in case the quiet town is more than it seems.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 6, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond*

Alessin stands a few paces back and allows Ari to do the talking, for now. He keeps his eyes and ears open, listening carefully to the teenage girl's response.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 6, 2007)

*Pleasant Farmhouse and Barn*

As your group approaches the farmhouse, the girl runs into the house.  Most of the windows in the house have the curtains pulled across them.  Shadowy forms are visible behind the closed curtains on the first floor, near the door that the girl ran through.


----------



## scranford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon walks down the street, looking for what appears to be the most "well-to-do" residence. (They can probably afford to hire him). If he dosen't see anything that stands out, he will look for an Inn or Tavern, travelling deeper into the town, noting buildings as he goes.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 6, 2007)

OOC: Let me know if the group is going to split up.

I'd prefer to keep the group together from a logistical perspective, but given the nature of the party, I will not require you to.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2007)

Such a queer response. Almost as if they don't like elves or something. Ari rubs his chin and looks around to see if the little girls have noticed, if not, he will approach them.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 7, 2007)

Stonefist follows Ari and Alessin while calling to Gideon, "You wandering off?"


----------



## scranford (Oct 7, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

"I'll wait if you guys hurry up, and quit scaring these children". "I'm hungry and grouchy after all this time on the road, and I figure if there is an inn or something, we might find adults to talk to".  

Gideon stops, leans on his hammer and impatiently taps his foot. _damn tree huggers, and dirt daubers._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2007)

After the reception that the party receives in front of the first farmhouse (location #1 on map), they head back onto the main street.

 _Such a queer response. Almost as if they don't like elves or something. _  Ari rubs his chin and looks around to see if the little girls have noticed, if not, he will approach them.

Stonefist follows Ari and Alessin while calling to Gideon, "You wandering off?"


"I'll wait if you guys hurry up, and quit scaring these children". "I'm hungry and grouchy after all this time on the road, and I figure if there is an inn or something, we might find adults to talk to".  

Gideon stops, leans on his hammer and impatiently taps his foot. _damn tree huggers, and dirt daubers_.

You approach the whitewashed wooden farmhouse, where several cows are chewing their cud just outside of the barn.  The three little girls have stopped playing and are gawking and pointing at your group.  An older girl rushes out of the house as you near their property (as shown on the map) and hustles the little ones inside.

A few more buildings have come into view, as you've made it a bit up the main road.  

(#6) This appears to be a large wooden inn.  It is decorated with carvings of sheaves of wheat along the eaves of the roof.  The inn was whitewashed at one time, but much of the paint has peeled.  A sign picturing a cluster of wheat and a pitcher of beer or ale hangs over the door.  A corral and stable, apparently empty, are off to the side.

(#5) A sign with a spinning wheel and a loom hangs outside this new building.  Several bales of wool are stacked on the wide porch.

(#7) A gem-encrusted ring is pictured on a sign outside of this establishment.  The doors and windows are open.  The building is small, but looks extremely sturdy; the shutters and doors are of heavy wood, reinforced by iron bands.

A bridge crosses the stream to the north of you, heading off into a more wooded part of town, it appears.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 8, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond*

"Gideon is right...surprisingly." Alessin expresses to his companions with an exasperated look. "Let's pay a visit to the inn, and see what we may learn there. It is likely that someone there can put us in touch with an authority figure." Considering the less-than-warm response received so far, the elf mutters under his breath, "They must not see many travellers around these parts. Hmph, I can see why." Alessin moves to join with Gideon in heading for the inn.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 8, 2007)

"The Inn it is then." Stonefist agrees simply as he starts to head in that direction, with the others presumably.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 11, 2007)

*Golden Grain Inn*


You step into what appears to be the common room of the Inn.  The room seems like a pleasant place, but the atmosphere seems a bit subdued -- very little conversation is taking place as you enter.   

Everyone stops what they are doing and looks at your group as you enter, paying particular attention to the elves and dwarves.  You realize that you haven't seen a single non-human yet in the town.

Several barrels of light and dark beer are tapped behind the bar.  

From behind the bar, a hefty man calls out a welcome,"Come in from the road, and join us at the Golden Grain Inn!  My name is Bertram, Bertram Beswill."

"How may I be of service?  Perhaps a draught of ale, or a glass of wine?"










Actions?

Keep in mind that since this is an older module, all of the squares visible on the map are 10', so I've placed a 5' grid behind it and numbered it.  Also, since it is an older module, I have maps of pretty much everything.  So don't get too excited when you see a tactical map.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 11, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond*

Alessin sidles casually up to the bar, ignoring the gawps of the local yokels. "Good day to you, Master Beswill. I will avail myself of a glass of wine. It will go down well after our dry travels." Alessin pauses a moment, then adds idly, "As I recall, the vintage of Orlane has a fine reputation around these parts. In fact, my friend Daron calls it a personal favorite. He is the proprietor of The Last Chance Tavern, just outside Hochoch. Do you know him?"

Alessin: Gather Information Check (1d20+5=12)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 12, 2007)

Stonefist walks over to take a seat at the empty table near the bar. He sits in the chair closest to the door so that he can see the other two tables as well as the bar. If possible, he would order a small snack to eat. Nothing big or time consuming to eat, just a plate of meat and cheese or something like that along with some water. He keeps quiet and lets Alessin do the talking while keeping an eye out for trouble.


----------



## scranford (Oct 12, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon enters the bar stomping his feet as he does so. He quickly scans the bar looking for a serving wench. If he sees one he'll grab her around the waist, and sit down at a table pulling her onto his knee. If not he'll just sit down and hollar!

"Beer, Beer, Beer, Let it flow like water."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2007)

Ari seats himself next to Alessin, Yes, we heard marvelous things about your wine. Any reason you haven't shipped any to the inn up the road? It seems they would be quite eager to purchase some. It is fairly popular.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 15, 2007)

Alessin sidles casually up to the bar, ignoring the gawps of the local yokels. "Good day to you, Master Beswill. I will avail myself of a glass of wine. It will go down well after our dry travels." Alessin pauses a moment, then adds idly, "As I recall, the vintage of Orlane has a fine reputation around these parts. In fact, my friend Daron calls it a personal favorite. He is the proprietor of The Last Chance Tavern, just outside Hochoch. Do you know him?"

As Alessin approaches the bar, the two locals who were seated there, move off to the table near the western hearth.

"Good day to you, Master Elf, we do stock the local wine, Orlane has made many fine vintages in the past.  I do not know, however, this Daron you speak of."

"And good to see you too, Master Dwarf -- I can have my cook put together a small plate of various meats and cheeses for you in a second."

Gideon sits down at the table closest to the bar, but does not spy any serving wench.  His call for brew falls upon deaf ears, except for the Innkeeper.

"One mug of ale, coming up."

In response to Ari's question, Bertram responds,"Well, I don't make the wine myself, so I can't be sure why that would be the case.  Come to think of it, I am still serving the older vintage.  But I suppose there must be some reason for it -- most likely weather related, last year was fairly dry."

"But please indulge me -- we are a small farming community, we do not normally see folk such as yourselves -- adventurers, no?  What quest brings you to our small village?  Have you been tasked to find missing wine?"  He chuckles slightly to himself after the last part.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As Alessin approaches the bar, the two locals who were seated there, move off to the table near the western hearth.



Alessin casts a sour glance at the locals as they turn from the bar. _Surely I'm not that dirty from the dust of the road?_



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Good day to you, Master Elf, we do stock the local wine, Orlane has made many fine vintages in the past.  I do not know, however, this Daron you speak of."



"Ah, too bad. He is a capital fellow."


			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "But please indulge me -- we are a small farming community, we do not normally see folk such as yourselves -- adventurers, no?  What quest brings you to our small village?  Have you been tasked to find missing wine?"  He chuckles slightly to himself after the last part.



Alessin does not chuckle in return. "Not wine, but something more serious, I'm afraid. We came across a pair of careworn children in our travels. Youngsters of not more than seven or eight summers, I would suppose. They told us they were from Orlane, and spoke of some sort of trouble here. I myself thought it strange to find them wandering without parental supervision. I'm sure you know much of the comings and goings in Orlane, Master Beswill. Have you heard of any children who may have gone missing recently?" The elf peers closely at the barkeep, scrutinizing his face as he awaits a reply.

ooc: Note that Alessin is purposely altering the facts of the children's fate, in order to fish for information. He looks for anything untoward in Beswill's reply.

Alessin Gather Information (1d20+5=21)
Alessin Sense Motive (1d20+3=11)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 17, 2007)

"Hold on Master Elf, while I place the order for your companions plate of meat and cheeses."  Bertram says as he heads out from behind the bar.  He walks towards the north, then takes the door on the left, which obviously is the kitchen, as your could hear the occasional bang of plate or pan.

He reappears moments later and comes back to the bar area, where he starts pouring the drinks that you've requested.

"Well, truth be told, our small town has had some issues as of late.  For some reason, many of the townsfolk have decided to get up and leave.  I am ashamed to admit that the towns population has halved since the year before last's harvest."

"But these children you speak of, how would you describe them?  And for them to travel all the way to, where did you say, to speak of troubles here in Orlane?  That is somewhat shocking."

"Of course, I do not have my thumb on the pulse of the local populace, but I haven't heard of any local children going missing...  I would hate to think that a local family, if they were packing up and leaving town, would forget a child or two.  That just doesn't seem likely.  Did they come back with you?  Although I don't know all of the folks in the outlying farms by face, perhaps I would recognize the two runaways?"

"I wish you luck in tracking down these childrens parents.  I would welcome you to stay at the Golden Grain Inn while you stay in town, but I could not offer a discount of any sort, as business has been down... with half the town leaving and all."

To Stonefist,"Our cook, Snigrot, will be out shortly with your food."

OOC: Your sense motive check doesn't reveal anything.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 17, 2007)

Stonefist nods in understanding and thanks. His eyes look around the room with suspicion, but his mouth remains closed until his ordered food arrives. He does not wish to undo the efforts of Alesin in gathering what information can be found.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2007)

Ari sits at the bar with a stoic look. While the barkeeper's attentions are turned, he whispers to Stonefist and Alessin, All the locals in these parts are acting strangely around us. Perhaps they are unused to dwarves and elves, but I find it strange nevertheless for in Hochoch, just down the road we were treated to delightful hospitality by one and all whereas here we are to be avoided like the plague.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 19, 2007)

*Alessin Greenbond*



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Well, truth be told, our small town has had some issues as of late.  For some reason, many of the townsfolk have decided to get up and leave.  I am ashamed to admit that the towns population has halved since the year before last's harvest."



Alessin frowns in concern as Bertram relates the drastic reduction in Orlane's population. He replies, "That is certainly strange. You say there has been no reason given for their departure? Crops failing? Crime rates rising? Nothing like that?"



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "But these children you speak of, how would you describe them?  And for them to travel all the way to, where did you say, to speak of troubles here in Orlane?  That is somewhat shocking."
> 
> "Of course, I do not have my thumb on the pulse of the local populace, but I haven't heard of any local children going missing...  I would hate to think that a local family, if they were packing up and leaving town, would forget a child or two.  That just doesn't seem likely.  Did they come back with you?  Although I don't know all of the folks in the outlying farms by face, perhaps I would recognize the two runaways?"




"Do not fear for the children, Master Beswill. They are in a safe place now," Alessin answers cryptically, with just a tinge of sadness in his voice. He proceeds to offer as accurate a description of the children as possible, based on his memory of that fateful night in The Last Chance Tavern. "Do they sound like anyone you know?"



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I wish you luck in tracking down these childrens parents.  I would welcome you to stay at the Golden Grain Inn while you stay in town, but I could not offer a discount of any sort, as business has been down... with half the town leaving and all."



"Indeed, we will likely stay here at your fine inn, as we have no other accomodations while in town. You've been most generous with your time and information, Master Beswill, and I thank you for it. If you please, I have just one more question for you. Concerned as we are about the children I spoke of, I think we should discuss the matter with the leaders of this town. Is there someone we could meet with...a priest, a sheriff, a mayor, perhaps?"

Alessin: Gather Information Check (1d20+5=25)
Alessin: Sense Motive Check (1d20+3=22)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

"I can't right say what the true reason or reasons people have left town." He says while looking absently at the kitchen door,"Some people have packed up and left in the middle of the day, some during the night.  Haven't gotten many reasons why they left."

"We are a small village, so we do not have a large amount of crime, just small things like a teenager blowing off some steam."

You hear an "ORDER UP" come from the kitchen.  Bertram heads to the kitchen door, then disappears through it, seconds later, he is back and delivers the plate of sliced beef and cheddar cheese to Stonefist.

"Here you go, Master Dwarf."

He listens to Alessin's description of the children.  "Well, unfortunately, that description does not really ring a bell.  Glad to hear they are safe and sound.  Hopefully they can get reunited with their parents.  Still can't wrap my mind around it -- these kids coming alone all that way to talk about troubles here in town.  Did they happen to mention what kind of trouble?"

"Glad to hear that you'll be stayin' at the Golden Grain -- I'll have my associate Derek make up your rooms for each of you."

"As far as community leaders, well, we do have a nice temple dedicated to Merikka, just out yonder"   

OOC: He point in a general NE direction over his shoulder, you noticed the large temple on your way into town -- it is very large and hard to miss.

"Then the local constable is across the way"   

OOC: He points out one of the side windows, you recognize it as #2 on the map

"And finally, the mayor -- he's not much use these days, he lives down the road out from a piece."

OOC: He points to the east -- basically continuing down the road that #5, #6, and #7 are on.


----------



## scranford (Oct 20, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon belches loudly as he finishes his ale with one mighty drink, then looks to his travelling companions for their approval.

"Lets get to the point." "Have you seen any Lizard-thingees with bad attitudes lately?"
He then bangs his mug on the table in an obvious attempt to get a refill.

"And I'll have one of those rooms". "It's about naptime>"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2007)

*Bertram Beswill*



			
				scranford said:
			
		

> "Lets get to the point." "Have you seen any Lizard-thingees with bad attitudes lately?"
> 
> "Lizard-thingees?  Huh?  Whatever do you mean?"
> 
> "And I'll have one of those rooms". "It's about naptime>"




"Certainly, Derek will show you to your room upstairs."   Bertram shouts for Derek, and he appears from the door to the northwest.  He leads the barbarian upstairs and comes to a door, which he opens and lets the untamed man inside.  He then closes the door and you can hear his steps echoing down the hallway.






OOC: Sidenote, I had the square size incorrect, it actually was 5', instead of 10', so I redid the map(s) with the correct grid size.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 21, 2007)

Companions, since it appears the rudest of our group is somnolent, now would be a good time to mingle with the more sociable elements of this community. Might I suggest we travel to the temple of Merikka?

Knowledge (religion) regarding what is known about the faith of Merikka: 20


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 22, 2007)

Stonefist speaks between bites of meat and cheese. "Would not our issues be better served by speaking to the local constable instead of those at the temple?" Stonefist asks. "Though I do not know if we should split up our group by leaving Gideon behind. How he can sleep again this early in the morning, I do not know." the dwarf wonders aloud.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2007)

OOC: Plans?  The remaining 4 to go visit the temple of Merikka, the mayor, or the constable, or all three?

Ari: Merikka is a CG lesser goddess devoted to the hearth, the farm, and family.


----------



## scranford (Oct 22, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon is not entirely trustful of this town. Something dosen't smell right to him. After retiring to his room he takes his rope and lets himself out the window, after assuring he is not being watched. He will find a good hiding place and keep an eye on the group from a distance in case something is fishy. He will also place pillows under the sheet in his bed to make it look like he is sleeping there.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2007)

@ scranford: only problem with that plan is that there is no window in your room.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2007)

You make a good point, Stonefist, Ari says with thoughtfulness, Still, I am concerned that whatever hostility the common folk seem to feel for us is entrenched within, if not reinforced by the local administration. This human goddess Merikka being a benign power, I doubt her followers would be so inclined to prejudice.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 23, 2007)

OOC:

OK, I see one vote for the Temple, one vote for the Constable -- Krager is going with the majority, so it comes down to Alessin to break the tie -- unless Stonefist or Ari change their vote.

@ Scranford - you saw a window at the end of the hallway, but your rope would probably be visible to the staff hanging out the window and probably raise an eyebrow.  Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## scranford (Oct 24, 2007)

*Gideon*

If Gideon thinks he can let himself out the window, hang by his fingers and drop to the ground without killing himself he'll do that. Otherwise he'll just give the others an hour or two to clear out, then discreetly move around the town, keeping an eye out for danger.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 24, 2007)

[sblock=Gideon]

After about an hour or so in your room resting, you decide to go see what is happening around town.  You carefully open your rooms door and walk as quietly as you can down the hallway to the window.  Looking out of the window, you guess that the ground below is about 15 ft, so you lower yourself outside and then jump -- something you've done many times in the past, however, your foot catches on a loose board and throws your balance off, and you land awkwardly on the grass below.  Somewhat smarting from the fall, you are now outside the Inn.  

Actions?


OOC:
The second story window is about 15' above the ground.  You didn't make the check, so you take 3 pts of non-lethal damage.

Scranford Jump check (+6 -3 for ACP from armor and shield) (1d20+3=12) 
Scranford nonlethal falling damage (1d6=3)  

[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Oct 25, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon heads towards the stream. He goes partially down the bank to hid himself, and circles around to the right. Once he reaches the edge of the village he will make his way back along the main road, sticking to the trees and buildings for cover. Once he spots the Inn he will keep an eye on his party members to see where they go, and just keep a general eye around the town. If he finds a handy tree he will climb it and hide in the branches for a birds eye view of things.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 26, 2007)

"Since nobody else wants ta decide, I guess we can head over to the temple first. Maybe we can check with the Constable on the way back from there?" Stonefist asks.

OOC: Since we aren't hearing from anyone else, I'll change my vote to get things moving.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 27, 2007)

*First Group:*

Stonefist and Ari agree that the best course of action will be to speak with the religious leaders of the town first.  They remember seeing the large temple on their way into town, so they know that they need to head North-East as the crow flies.

However, before they leave the Inn, Krager turns to them and says,"Ach, sorry lads, but I think I'm more in line with what Gideon has done, I'm going to take a short nap and then catch up with ye."  He turns towards Bertram and asks for his room.  Before you leave, you see Derek leading the dwarf upstairs.

Once out of the Inn, you head North, following the road that leads to the bridge, that crosses the river.  You notice an unused trail leading into a dense copse of trees on your left hand side as you cross the bridge, and continue northwards.

You can see the temple off to the east (#21 on the second map), and take the next road that heads that ways.  The building at the crossroads, (#25) looks to be another Inn, with a sign that looks like some sort of sleeping lizard.  

Along the way, you see a large lake that appears to be the center of the small village on your right.

As you make your way around the large lake, you notice a tree lined road leading to the quite large temple.  Stonefist notices that it appears to be constructed from large granite blocks, with a very prominent 20' high granite wall surrounding the main building.  The wall around the entrance has been ornately carved with a depiction of a comely maiden - with long flowing hair and a ripe bosom.  The temple building beyond is also made of the solid granite, with no visible windows.

The gates to the temple stand open, and after you pass through them, you notice a gardener working one of the many flower beds against the wall.

A set of large double doors lead to the temple itself.  You enter a large room with a tile floor decorated with an abstract mosaic pattern in orange, tan, brown, and blue.  Several tapestries decorate the walls, all depicting scenes of lush farmland and crops in various stages of maturity.  Five huge elm trunks serve as columns in the room, and a statue of Merikka, carved from a solid piece of jade, is mounted on a low dais at the north end of the room.

You notice a striking young woman, slender and attractive, near the dais.  As she notices your group, she stops what she is doing and walks over to you.

"Welcome to the Temple of Merikka - how may I serve you?"

[sblock=maps]

The road leading to the north then heads east, near a large lake, towards the Temple of Merikka.  The second map is the continuation of the road that leaves the first map in the NE area.  If you aren't clear, let me know and I'll draw some arrows on the map to make it easier -- damn these two page module maps!!!   
















[/sblock]

[sblock=Gideon]
After an hour or so of hanging around in your room, you depart the Inn via the 2nd floor window.  You follow the bridge across the river, but are unsure of where the two elves and dwarf went.  
[/sblock]

Actions?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 28, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the Temple of Merikka - how may I serve you?"



"Greetings to ya, ma'am." Stonefist begins. "We be new here in Orlane and have come here seeking the parents of two children who found their way to Hochoch a week or so ago. They barged into the Inn we were eating at shouting for help and nearly passing out from exertion. Before we could even ask them what they needed help with, a half dozen vile lizard creatures burst in the door behind them and slew the poor children! We managed to defeat the foul beasts and have come here where the children said the danger was to inform their parents and to track down any other murderous creatures associated with those we dispatched already. Can ye help us, milady?" Stonefist finishes, nearly gulping for air after such an unacustomedly long speech.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 28, 2007)

*Misha Devi*

The lithe priestess gasps at the story of the two children.  "That sounds positively dreadful -- they travelled all the way to Hochoch before they were cruelly slaughtered?  My heart goes out to them, the poor dears."

"I will do anything I can to help you find the parents of these children.  Once I have their general descriptions, I can talk with the head priest, Abramo, and see if he knows anything as well."

"Let me know where you are staying in town and I will send a courier with any news."

After the three of you give the description of the two children to Misha, she bids you adieu and heads out of the room through the large door to the west.


OOC: Alessin doesn't trust this woman.  Something about her doesn't add up.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2007)

Ari looks around the temple for a donation box while the dwarf and priestess are talking. Assuming he finds one, he drops a gold piece inside.

After the priestess departs, he says, A little something to help spread good will around here I hope. Anyway, that was fairly unceremonious. What ought we to do now? I suppose we could speak with the constable as you hinted earlier, Stonefist, if he will speak to us that is.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 29, 2007)

Stonefist nods to Ari. "Yes, let us see what the Constable has to say, if anything." the dwarf agrees as they turn to walk out of the temple.


----------



## scranford (Oct 29, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Everyone's seeming indifference makes Gideon suspicious. He will try to find a good tree to hide in that allows him to keep an eye on as much of the town as possible. If nothing is available to allow this, he will head to the other inn, to see if he can stir up anything there. IF he spots his companions he will try to get their attention to let them know what he is up to.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 29, 2007)

As the group leaves the temple, Alessin stops the others just outside.

"I don't trust that woman -- something about her didn't ring true to me."

You feel like you are being watched, and notice that the gardener has stopped what he was doing and is staring at you disapprovingly.

[D],,[/D]

Your group retraces its steps out of the granite walled temple complex, and walk down the tree lined path leading up to the temple proper.

You stop at the intersection of the temple's road with the road of the town, and take a view across the lake, taking in the whole village.  (Updated map for this side of town below)

Stonefist nods to Ari. "Yes, let us see what the Constable has to say, if anything."

The group makes its way back toward the Golden Grain Inn along the way it came.

[D]b[/D]

As they near the bridge, the group fails to notice the barbarian, Gideon watching them from the one of the trees.

The barbarian watches them travel over the bridge and then onward to the Constable's building (#2 on map).

This nondescript square wooden building has heavy shutter closed over he windows.  The door looks tout, but stands open.  No people are visible.  Behind this building is another long, low structure.

You enter the structure through the open door, and quickly notice three men inside -- two are seated around a desk, while the third was watching you from behind the shuttered window.

Two are wearing banded mail, while the third is wearing a set of well-crafted full plate.  They appear to be well armed and armored.

The one that was watching you through the window approaches your group.

"Ah, you must be the newcomers to town that we've heard mention of."

"My name is Grover, Grover Ruskadal, and I am the constable of Orlane.  We do not tolerate troublemakers, so I will ask you to not make my job difficult.  So, what brings you to our fine town?"

The other two remain seated, and remain silent, watching the group.

[D]j[/D]






OOC: Gideon's observations while in his tree revealed nothing out of the ordinary, a few farmers walking some cattle through town, a child running errands, and a mother carrying a crying child.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2007)

You needn't worry about trouble from us, Ari says, his eyebrow cocked in suspicion, but if you don't mind, might I ask what it is that has this whole town so spooked to see us here? Obviously this is a town of men and we are not men. But surely you have seen elves and dwarves before, and while dwarves do have a tendency for drunkenness and occasionally brash behavior, elves are merry folk indeed who bring good faith wherever they go. In short, we mean your town no harm and are simply here on an investigation concerning two of your juvenile citizens.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 30, 2007)

*Grover Ruskadal*

"The town is not spooked, let me assure you of that.  We just don't see many people with ears such as yours."

"We are a simple town, filled with simple people, we farm, that is all.  What happens outside of our town is really of no concern to us."

"As for your investigation into the two children, rest assured that we," He says as he gestures to the other two seated men,"will see to it that it gets solved."

"So, this is your cue to go back to what you were doing, outside of our little village."

"Thanks for visiting."

He walks across the room and takes a seat next to his two companions.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 30, 2007)

Stonefist looks slowly between Ari and Grover, back and forth as Ari speaks then the Constable answers. After the man finishes and sits down, the dwarf stares at him, then blinks twice slowly before speaking. "Excuse me, but what investigation? You tell us to leave your town without even asking the details needed to start or continue any investigation. We may be strangers here, but if there were two children missing for the past week I would think their parents would be looking for them. I would also think that they would have enlisted your help is searching for them." Stonefist continues, building up a head of steam as he continues. "So when somebody walks in mentioning two missing children, a normal person in your job would act surprised, relieved, sad, or something and start asking questions so that the grieving parents could be informed or comforted. But you, YOU, ask no questions, and only want the outsiders gone. Without even finding out what has befallen the two children of your community!" The dwarf is nearly shouting now, and threatening to get louder still as he continues. "Well I shall tell you what happened to them! They were slaughtered by reptilian monsters because they stopped running long enough to ask for our help for their village! They died to ask for help for YOU! And we killed those beasts dead and I swore a vow that I would avenge those children and help their village! So I may just be a troublemaker to you then, because I tell you this now - I shall not be leaving this village till I am sure it is safe, and until I have spoken with the parents of those poor dead children to tell them how heroic their offspring were!!" Breathing hard like a bull that's about to charge, Stonefist leans forward at an almost impossible angle. His fists quiver and his legs are nearly shaking with the force of his willpower holding them still to keep from taking that fateful step forward that will lead to a bad scene. It's obvious that he is at the limits of his control.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 30, 2007)

Shortly after Gideon spies the party walk past his tree, he spots a red-haired man travelling south, with a somewhat unfocused gait.  The man wears the garments of a man of the cloth, with a prominent sun disk on a leather string around his neck, and a mace swinging from his hip.

Seeing as this fellow has been the only interesting thing he has seen in the past hour or so, he decides to follow him.  Nimbly dropping back to the ground, he hurries from tree to tree, then finally from building to building, following the red-haired man.

The red-haired man reaches the intersection between the Golden Grain Inn (#6), the white-washed farmhouse (#4) and the Constables Office (#2) and turns right, heading towards the outlying farms.  His gait remains somewhat methodical and unfocused.

He is walking by the Constables building when he hears shouting coming from inside," Well I shall tell you what happened to them! They were slaughtered by reptilian monsters because they stopped running long enough to ask for our help for their village! They died to ask for help for YOU! And we killed those beasts dead and I swore a vow that I would avenge those children and help their village! So I may just be a troublemaker to you then, because I tell you this now - I shall not be leaving this village till I am sure it is safe, and until I have spoken with the parents of those poor dead children to tell them how heroic their offspring were!!"

The red-haired man's attention is snapped back into the present, he stops and he looks up from his feet, and stares at the door to the constables office.  The mere sight of the office brings back memories to him, from a few months back, when he was inside of it, being told by the constable that his church was burned to the ground by an act of the gods.  He attempts to keep his anger from boiling up again, and tries to shut out the pain, but is unable to.  _"Dead children?  Reptiles?  Slaughter?" _  He thinks to himself.  He begins to walk towards the open door and notices a large, feral-looking human carrying a large maul running towards the same place.

Gideon hears what he believes is Stonefist and takes off running towards the source of the commotion, somewhat giving up on the red-haired man, as he was beginning to bore him.

[D]kk[/D]

*Inside the Constable Office:*

The three men all rise up from their seats once Stonefist stops speaking.

"Now, now, you've just ruined our lunch."   Grover says.

"I can assure you that we have all the facts we need to solve this investigation, and we don't need you around in order to complete it."

"I think it is best if we never see you again."  He nods to his other two companions and they place their hands on the hilts of their weapons rather intimidatingly.


----------



## scranford (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon, liking the sounds of conflict coming from the building quickens his pace so he won't miss any of the fun. When he gets to the door, unless he hears sounds of conflict, he will wait and listen, ready to burst in at a moments notice. If the Red headed priest looks his wey he motions him closer.

"If you be havin healing skills you might be needed in a moment from the sound of things".


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Yeah, like you solved mine?! 
The red haired priest storms in with tears in his eyes, not hearing the human behind him.
What about Father Krotan ?! Why do I have the feeling, those reptilians burned the Sun's gods church … and those miserable children.
The cleric's temper rise, all the anger towards the constable, burning and boiling for 4 months, all burst out in a moment. 
You have done nothing!!
The priest breathes heavily, not believing to the huge amount of emotions and rage he held for too much time …
I … I'm …
He stutters and stares.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's a map to better visualize things:


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

Ari glances at the red-haired man, then at Stonefist, then the constables. His face contorts into a glower, his sense of justice clearly perturbed.

My dwarven friend has a very good point that seems to be elaborated upon by one of your own townsmen. I think it's time we got to the bottom of this. You shall tell us why you have not upheld the law in this town and you will do so quickly. My patience is at an end.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

OOC: BUMP!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 5, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry - I was waiting to see if Stonefist had anything else to say.  It looks like we are ready to proceed.

[D]ss[/D]

Grover gives a nod to his two friends, and their weapons are quickly unsheathed.

"Look, I don't think you understand what we are trying to convey -- we have this under control and do not need any help from you three."

He looks somewhat surprised to see Roland burst through the door,"My, my, isn't it just our day to have unwanted visitors, boys."

"So, you either take our hint and leave town, or we will be forced to dirty our tunics with your blood."   He spits out.

"Don't be foolish -- the same thing goes for you Roland -- we're tired of your moping around."

Alessin and Ari look somewhat intimidated and grow somewhat quiet (attitude turned to friendly towards them through intimidation), while Stonefist (Natural 20!) is unaffected by the men's threats, his brow set, and the veins in his neck and forehead growing more and more visible.


 OOC: Grover attempts intimidate check on Stonefist, Alessin, and Ari.  

Intimidate check (1d20+6=24) 

Opposed checks for Ari, Alessin and Stonefist (in order) (intimidate opposed check modifier is character level + wisdom bonus)
Opposed checks to intimidate (1d20=5, 1d20+2=3, 1d20+4=24)  

[sblock=rhun]
Zazz was captured earlier in the day by the constable and friends.  He attracted their notice by being elven in a predominantly human town, plus, he was attempting to steal the longsword carried by Grover's friend, Ruskdal.  His keen appraising eye noticed the blade to be more than just finely crafted, it appeared to have a magical sheen to it.

He came to spy the sword while having a bite to eat at the Golden Grain Inn -- he had just arrived in town that morning, at the crack of dawn.

Unfortunately, his sleight of hand was noticed, even with a devised diversion of rigging the cooks door to catch on a chair leg, causing Bertram to drop a platter of breakfast dishes -- which created quite the commotion.  

Grover and Donovan quickly beat the elf over the head and tied him up, threw him back here and said they his sentence would be painful.

On the bright side, Zazz has been working on his bonds for some time, and was able to finally free one of his hands.

OOC: Your escape artist check beat the use rope check of Grover by 1 -- even with his +10 modifier -- consider yourself blessed.  You are in the room to the left on the map below.  It is a 10' wide by ~ 30' long room.  Your actions are up to you -- you could make out the shouting in the front room, so you know something is going on -- perhaps a good diversion to get the heck out of dodge?s
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 5, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Roland rethink the situation, this constable is a racists and not a sheriff model to this town.
Your behavior will not go unnoticed Grover, the sun god will repay you for your selfish acts … but bloodshed and quarrel are not the solution.
Leave this town and let us be, the citizens grew tiered from your egotistical attitude.

Diplomacy +5

Despite his attempting to settle things peacefully, Roland is aware and suspects the two men and the constable's behavior, he is ready to draw his mace.
He placed his other belongings on the ground, just outside the door, so he steps do the door step to be ready, if things go bad, he'll grab his shield.

Move to door, Ready action to grab shield and protect himself


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 5, 2007)

Stonefist makes an effort to unclench his jaw so that he can speak again. "It's obvious you've never dealt with many dwarves, becuase you've heard me speak my vow and still expect me to forget it and leave just because you've drawn a blade or three. I shall not be leaving your village until I know that it is safe from the creatures that slew those children, and if you call that  lack of safety or concern for your town 'under control' - then it is time to put an end to your control!!" Stonefist shouts as he slams his palms down on the surface of the table while also pushing off with his strong legs from the ground. In a flash, he has hopped up onto the tabletop where he launches an attack on Grover...

Jump check to hop up on the table in front of him (1d20+8=19)
Initiative (1d20+3=15)
Atk & Dmg w/unarmed flurry (1d20+2=20, 1d6+3=6, 1d20+2=16, 1d6+3=8)
Oops, forgot to add the +1 to attack due to being on higher ground. So the two attack rolls should be 21 and 17 in case it makes a difference.
Since he doesn't want to actually be accused of killing the constable, Stonefist will limit himself to nonlethal damage for now.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

*Avaxasir of the Elves*

[sblock=For s@squ@tch]
With his hand freed, the elf rogue quickly finishes untying himself and stands, adjusting his armor as he does so. With a keen eye, Zazz quickly looks about for his gear...


*Is Zazz's gear/weapons in the same room?*
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 5, 2007)

[sblock=rhun]
His weapons and backpack are on a table nearby in the room -- they didn't take his armor off at this point.

He does have a few bruises from where the larger fellow, Donovan, had been working him over with his fists.  Zazz has 3 non-lethal damage points from the beating.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

*Avaxasir*

[sblock=s@squ@tch]
Acting quickly, Zazz retrieves his weapons, and slings his pack over his shoulders. Creeping to the door, the rogue opens the door slowly and quietly, enough so that he can peek out into the outer chamber and see what is going on.

*HP 10/13 (3 non-lethal)*
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2007)

Seeing the situation immediately turning hostile, Ari prepares spell components should the constable and his goons not be cowed by Stonefist's display.

Initiative = 14


----------



## scranford (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gideon - Human Mercernary*

Gideon,

Not one to let Stonefist have all the fun, merrily enters the Fray (Raging). If there is a path to charge he'll do so (Attempting a bull rush into something fun). If not then he'll close to the nearest guy and attempt a grapple. If the guy fights nasty and tries to attack with deadly force then Gideon will react in kind. 

"Yee Hii" Gideon yells as he enters the room.

OCC: I'm on a business trip and have limited internet access, and don't have the printout of my character sheet, so if possible for just tonight maybe DM could make my rolls for me?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 6, 2007)

*Round 1 -- Partial*


Initiative:


      23	- Alessin – move to G4, sneak attack Hulbar HITS for 10 damage
      20 	- Zazz
      15	- Stonefist – jump check succeeds, on table, move 5’ to D5 attacks Grover with unarmed strike (no full attack due to move) HIT for 6 damage (non-lethal 
      14	- Ari the Flame
      13	- Constable Grover
      11	- Gideon
      8	– Donovan
      5	- Roland
      2	- Hulbar

The nimble elf quickly springs into action – “This isn’t going anywhere friendly, and I’ve had it up to here with your insults.”   He tumbles into position across the table from Constable Grover and comes face to face with a man called “Hulbar”.  His shortsword catches the man unprepared and strikes a kink in his banded mail, blood pours forth from the wound, covering armor with a reddish hue.  The man groans heavily.

Stonefist makes an effort to unclench his jaw so that he can speak again. "It's obvious you've never dealt with many dwarves, because you've heard me speak my vow and still expect me to forget it and leave just because you've drawn a blade or three. I shall not be leaving your village until I know that it is safe from the creatures that slew those children, and if you call that lack of safety or concern for your town 'under control' - then it is time to put an end to your control!!" Stonefist shouts as he slams his palms down on the surface of the table while also pushing off with his strong legs from the ground. In a flash, he has hopped up onto the tabletop where he closes the distance between them and launches an attack on the Constable.  The dwarfs fist connects with a blow across the chin of the man, bursting his lip and causing rivulets of blood to trickle down his chin.



Condition Summary:

Gideon: 22/25 hp (3 non-lethal)
Zazz: 10/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Hulbar: 10 damage (Moderately wounded)
Constable Grover: 6 damage (non-lethal, lightly wounded)

FYI: 

Hulbar is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a flail.
Grover is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a Morningstar.
Donovan is dressed in half-plate and shield and carries a longsword.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Zazz shakes his head as the melee erupts, idly wondering if there is a back exit. Then, with heavy sigh, he whispers under his breath. "The enemy of my enemy..." Thoughts of revenge on his mind for the beating the men had given him, he draws his rapier and rushes gracefully across the chamber, his slender blade aimed at the Constable's back.

Move to B7 to flank with Stonefist. Attack +6 (+8 w/flank) for 1d6+1 (18-20) + 1d6 sneak attack.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2007)

Roland moves back to grab his shield, he draws his mace but waits.
That is not what I meant, stop! @e can settle it like men, not like beasts.

Move to E1, Draw Weapons.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

Ari cannot help but agree with Roland. Yes! Please back off, before someone gets killed, he says, more as a warning to the constable and his goons than to his fellow adventurers. Meanwhile, he readies a jet of steam spell in case any baddies get near him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 7, 2007)

*Round 1 -- Complete*



Initiative:

      23	- Alessin – move to G4, sneak attack Hulbar HITS for 10 damage
      20 	- Zazz – Move to B7, sneak attack Constable Grover, CRIT CONFIRMED – 9 hp 
              (low dmg rolls!)
      15	- Stonefist – jump check succeeds, on table, move 5’ to D5 attacks Grover with
               unarmed strike (no full attack due to move) HIT for 6 damage (non-lethal 
      14	- Ari the Flame – Ready Action: Jet of Steam
      13	- Constable Grover – 5’ step to B5, drinks potion
      11	- Gideon—Move to F4
      8	– Donovan – Move to G5
      5	- Roland – Move to E1, draw weapon
      2	- Hulbar – 5’ step to F6 – drink potion

The nimble elf quickly springs into action – “This isn’t going anywhere friendly, and I’ve had it up to here with your insults.”   He tumbles into position across the table from Constable Grover and comes face to face with a man called “Hulbar”.  His shortsword catches the man unprepared and strikes a kink in his banded mail, blood pours forth from the wound, covering armor with a reddish hue.

Zazz looks out from the room that he was tied up in, seeing the beginning of a melee.  Zazz shakes his head as the fighting erupts, idly wondering if there is a back exit. Then, with heavy sigh, he whispers under his breath. "The enemy of my enemy..."  Thoughts of revenge on his mind for the beating the men had given him, he draws his rapier and rushes gracefully across the chamber, his slender blade aimed at the Constable's back – it catches the man completely by surprise and nearly skewers him through the heart.

Stonefist makes an effort to unclench his jaw so that he can speak again. "It's obvious you've never dealt with many dwarves, because you've heard me speak my vow and still expect me to forget it and leave just because you've drawn a blade or three. I shall not be leaving your village until I know that it is safe from the creatures that slew those children, and if you call that lack of safety or concern for your town 'under control' - then it is time to put an end to your control!!"  Stonefist shouts as he slams his palms down on the surface of the table while also pushing off with his strong legs from the ground. In a flash, he has hopped up onto the tabletop where he closes the distance between them and launches an attack on the Constable.  The dwarfs fist connects with a blow across the chin of the man, bursting his lip and causing it to bleed slightly down his face.


Please back off, before someone gets killed, the elven wizard says, more as a warning to the constable and his goons than to his fellow adventurers. Meanwhile, he readies a jet of steam spell in case any baddies get near him. 

Constable Grover, looking the worse for wear, takes a step away from Zazz, “Well, hold on now boys, they want to TALK to us.”   He grabs a vial from his belt and gulps it down, many of his wounds closing immediately.  “Why don’t we listen to what they have to say.”


"Yee Hii"  Gideon bursts through the door in a fury.  Seeing the open hostilities cease for the moment, he is somewhat disappointed, but still runs over next to Alessin, ready to strike out at someone, and figuring that two people on this side of the table means more fun for him if something DOES break out.

Roland moves back to grab his shield, he draws his mace but waits,”That is not what I meant, stop! We can settle it like men, not like beasts.”   

Hulbar, still hurting from the vicious blow by Alessin, steps backwards and also grabs a vial from his belt, the flow of blood from the wound is staunched, and his condition looks much improved.  “Ahh, that felt nice, now then, the only thing we want to hear is that you are leaving town -- we do not need your help here.  Period.  If you cannot get that through your thick skull, then that problem I can definitely help you with.” He says while twirling the head of his flail.




Condition Summary:

Gideon: 26/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 8 round remaining
Zazz: 10/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Hulbar: 10 damage (Moderately wounded) – drank healing potion
Constable Grover: 15 damage (6 non-lethal, heavily wounded) – drank healing potion

FYI: 

Hulbar is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a flail.
Grover is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a Morningstar.
Donovan is dressed in half-plate and shield and carries a longsword.


Actions?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

I think you had enough, you are outnumbered as well.
The Priest declares.
Grover, take your men out of here, I think they should be the men that are going to leave and you need to change your ways.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

But before you go, Ari interjects, We demand to know exactly what is going on around here. You openly threaten visitors who merely stopped by out of a sense of good will with questions which means you have something to hide. We are not so weak of will however. We are not going to be intimidated. It would be best for your health if you confess what you know now. What is it you are hiding!

Ari's Intimidate check is not very good, but he will use his words as an attempt to aid someone better at the task since that is clearly what we are trying to do.

Aid 18


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Zazz frowns and goes into a defensive stance. The elf didn't like giving up the advantage over the constable and his companions; he knew they were skilled fighters, and he didn't trust them as far as he could throw them. Still, perhaps these folk could convince them to leave town without further bloodshed, that might be for the best.


Full Defense (+6 due to 5 ranks in tumble), bringing Zazz's AC to 24.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 7, 2007)

Poised on the table edge about to strike at the Constable again, the fight seems to stop before it hardly began. Hearing the others speak, the dwarf adds his voice to the verbal battle again, for all the good he thinks it will do...

"As the priest says, tell us what you know so that OUR investigation can commence. Then you and yours can leave town and never return. Or don't and we shall finish what we have started and find our answers elsewhere..."


----------



## scranford (Nov 7, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon, not to be left out of the conversation says "Grrrrr", and launches himself at the nearest enemy.

Grapple Check (1d20+6=10) 

Opposed Strength (1d20+4=17) As if he needs it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 8, 2007)

*Constable Grover and friends*

The constable looks over your group with a frenzied eye.  

"I don't think you really understand.  I --* WE* -- are the law in this town, and we don't need any outsiders coming in and trying to do our job for us.  Especially sticking their noses where they don't belong."

"You may have bested the lizards, but you won't get past us." He says as he hefts his morningstar above his head.  "Run 'em through, boys!"

OOC:

Due to the break in combat I will need new initiative rolls for everyone, but no one will be considered flat-footed.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 8, 2007)

Stonefist moves to the corner of the table and drops off it then moves up so that the Constable is between him and the newcomer. Lashing out with his quarterstaff, the dwarf no longer holds himself to just knocking out the man. He has shown his corruption and deserves whatever the fates deal to him.

Init (1d20+3=4)
Stonefist MW Staff attack and damage (1d20+5=20, 1d6+3=5)
OOC: Stonefist moves to D4, then C3, then B4 to set up a flank of Grover. If Zazz moves into position at B6, then he and Stonefist can gain flanking bonus to attack the Constable.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

"I knew it," says the elf. "Never trust the law," he continues, moving to flank the the constable with the help of the dwarf. He aims another thrust of his rapier at Grover, hoping to slip the blade through the man's armor and into his spleen.

Initiative +4, move to B6
Attack +6 (+8 w/flank), damage 1d6+1 (18-20) + 1d6 sneak attack 

*s@squ@tch, are we supposed to be making our own rolls?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC: I don't care -- if you want to make your own rolls, that is fine with me, if you prefer not to, then I will make them for you.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC: I prefer not to, so I will leave it up to you. Thanks!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

Seeing how the ensuing melee is going to make using his area spells difficult, Ari, sets his sight on the constable and uses alacritous cogitation to prepare a magic missile spell, sending the magical bolt straight for the corrupt man. Only an evil creature would be so negligent of his people and openly hostile to friendly outsiders. Thank you for clearing my conscience.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

*Round 1, take 2:  Complete*



Initiative:

      20- Constable Grover – 5’ step to A6, attacks Zazz - MISS
      16	- Alessin – Tumble past Donovan/Hulbar (fail vs. Donovan – HIT for 12 damage, success vs. Hulbar) - DISABLED
      16  - Donovan – AoO on Alessin (CRIT unconfirmed, 12 hp damage), attack Gideon MISS
      16	- Hulbar – Attack Alessin - MISS
      15 - Ari the Flame – Alacritous Cogitation: Magic Missile @ Grover for 3 damage
      11 	- Zazz –  Full attack on the Constable – HIT for 2 damage
  8	- Gideon – Attack Donovan - MISS
        4	- Stonefist – Dismount from the table, Move C4/B4/A5, attack Constable – HIT for 5 damage
  2	- Roland – Move to G3, Cast Bless  

The Constable and crew get the drop on the party the second time around.  Reactly preternaturally quick, he roars at the elf,”This time, pointy ears, I’ll not be calling off the dogs!”   He grunts heavily and swings his Morningstar in a powerful overhand arc, which misses the elf and batters the barrel that was next to Zazz.

Not satisfied with a frontal assault, Alessin tries to maneuver into position behind the burly warrior in front of him.  His balance is off, and he falters slighty, giving the warrior an opening with his blade, which he brings to bear on the elf with deadly precision.  The blow cripples the elf and Alessin is barely able to remain standing.

Laughing maniacally, Hulbar spits out,” You die here today vermin!”   He swings his flail underarm and narrowly misses the dazed elf.  

Seeing how the ensuing melee is going to make using his area spells difficult, Ari, sets his sight on the constable and uses alacritous cogitation to prepare a magic missile spell, sending the magical bolt straight for the corrupt man. “Only an evil creature would be so negligent of his people and openly hostile to friendly outsiders. Thank you for clearing my conscience.”

Gideon is finally satisfied that this combat is finally getting off the ground – his bloodlust and desire to smash things cannot be restrained any longer.  He sizes up the warrior who just put down the elf and decides he is a worthy adversary.  “Let’s get it on!”  He shouts as he swings his maul in an overhead arc – just barely missing the mans shoulder.

"I knew it," says the elf. "Never trust the law!”   Avoiding the Constables Morningstar gives Zazz the opening he needed with his rapier – he thrusts at the mans chest, but the blade is turned slightly aside by his shield, scoring a light hit on the side of the Constable’s rib cage. 

Stonefist thinks to himself," _This man shown his corruption and deserves whatever the fates deal to him_.”  The dwarf moves to the corner of the table and drops off it then moves up so that the Constable is between him and the newcomer. Lashing out with his quarterstaff, the dwarf no longer holds himself to just knocking out the man, his blow connects solidly against the side of the Constable’s head, ringing his ear. 


Seeing that the constable has made the wrong choice, there was nothing left for Roland to do than protect the innocent people that were fighting the constable and his two brutes.
"Oh... Blessed Pelor, give your blessings to those who are good hearted and follow the right path."


Condition Summary:

Gideon: 29/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 7 rounds remaining on rage
Zazz: 13/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Constable Grover: 10 damage (moderately wounded)
Alessin: 0/12

Yellow burst is the area of effect of the Bless spell.

FYI: 

Hulbar is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a flail.
Grover is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a Morningstar.
Donovan is dressed in half-plate and shield and carries a longsword.


----------



## scranford (Nov 9, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon, depending on the faster moving foes and friends in front of him takes a five foot step to flank if possible. "Hold still, and quit wriggling around". "You're only making this harder on yourself". He roars with a maniacal laugh, using the momentem of his last swing to attack again.

_OOC: I'm colorblind, and for some reason having trouble picking out who is who on the tokens, so forgive me if I make a wrong move, and just move me on to one that makes more sense. I'm also perfectly fine with you making the rolls._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2007)

Seeing that the constable had made the wrong choice, nothing left for Roland to do then protect the innocent people that fight the constable and his two brutes.
Oh... Blessed Pelor, give your blessings to those who are good hearted and follow the right path.

Move to G3, Cast Bless (+1 on attack rolls and saves against fear)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

*Avaxasir of the elves*

Stepping to the side to keep the constable between himself and the dwarf, Zazz presses the attack. In response to Grover's threat, he spits out his own. "I'll be feeding your bloody carcass to the dogs, you beslubbering ill-breeding wagtail!"



AC18, HP 13/13 (3 non-lethal)
5' step to A7 (assuming, of course, that the constable is still there. If Grover moves, Zazz will do everything he can to remain in a flanking position).

Attack +6 (+8 w/flank) or +7 (+9 flank) w/Gideon's _bless_, damage 1d6+1 (18-20) + possible 1d6 sneak attack


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

Stonefist steps whichever way to maintain the flanking on Grover before smashing his staff at the man again.

OOC: 5' step if needed to maintain flank. atk/dmg at Grover (1d20+5=18, 1d6+3=6)
If Flanking is achieved, add +2 to attack roll for a total of 20. Don't think the Bless will affect Stonefist this round as Roland goes after him in init.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

OOC: Roland's Bless was the last action of the first round, you are all blessed at this point.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

After bringing his god's blessing upon all, Roland moves towards Donovan, raise his heavy mace and tries to bring down man.

ooc: 
move to E4
attack +3 (bless included), dmg 1d8+1


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

Ari steps up to the edge of the table and carefully aims an arc towards the constable as he casts a jet of steam spell.

OOC: move to d3 and target the top left corner of A6 so as not to hit any allies. Reflex DC 15 for half.
Damage 5


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 11, 2007)

OOC: Grrrr, the wife closed the word document that had round 2 in it.  I will need to redo it, should be posted later today.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 13, 2007)

*Round 2, Take 1*



Initiative:

      20- Constable Grover – 5’ step to A6, attacks Zazz – HIT for 7 damage
      16     - Alessin – 5’ step to G7 - DISABLED
      16  - Donovan – Attacks Gideon – HIT for 7 damage
      16     - Hulbar – Attack Alessin - MISS
      15 - Ari the Flame –  Move to D3 --  Cast Jet of Steam on Constable
 11          - Zazz –  Attack Constable -- MISS
  8            - Gideon – Attack Donovan - MISS
        4      - Stonefist – 5’ step to A5 -- Attack Constable – HIT for 6 damage
  2            - Roland – Move to G4 to Attack Donovan – HIT for 7 damage  

The constable takes a step backwards, as he sees the tactics being employed by the demihumans,””Trying to fence me in, eh?”   He grunts heavily and swings his Morningstar in a powerful overhand arc, which connects with the elf’s chest, a loud crunch can be heard as a rib or two snaps.

The crippled elf tries his best to get out of the fray, dodging several blows from the attackers surrounding him.  He moves away from the burly warrior, but the flail swinging madman continues to take aim at him.

The burly warrior sizes up the barbarian before him, and strikes out with his longsword, catching the raging man with a wicked slash up the left side of his rib cage.

Laughing maniacally, Hulbar spits out,” You’re not getting away from me!”   He swings his flail again and narrowly misses the dazed elf.  

Ari steps up to the edge of the table and carefully aims an arc towards the constable as he casts a jet of steam spell.  The jet hits the constable squarely in the shoulder.

Stepping to the side to keep the constable between himself and the dwarf, Zazz presses the attack. In response to Grover's threat, he spits out his own. "I'll be feeding your bloody carcass to the dogs, you beslubbering ill-breeding wagtail!"

Gideon, depending on the faster moving foes and friends in front of him takes a five foot step to flank if possible. "Hold still, and quit wriggling around". "You're only making this harder on yourself".  He roars with a maniacal laugh, using the momentem of his last swing to attack again.

Stonefist steps closer to the depraved Constable, bring his quarterstaff over his shoulder with deadly accuracy – the blow catches the Constable unaware and creates a wicked crunch.  The man looks dazed and on his last legs. 

After bringing his god's blessing upon all, Roland moves towards Donovan, raises his heavy mace and strikes the man soundly, after an opening was created by the barbarian with the large maul.  The man bellows in pain.

Condition Summary:

Gideon: 22/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 7 rounds remaining on rage
Zazz: 6/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Constable Grover: 21 damage (disabled)
Alessin: 0/12
Donovan: 7 damage (Lightly Wounded)

Bless: 19 rounds left

FYI: 

Hulbar is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a flail.
Grover is dressed in banded mail and shield, and carries a Morningstar.
Donovan is dressed in half-plate and shield and carries a longsword.

@ Strahd – I had Roland move to G4, since he the table was in the way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

You can still surrender. 
Roland calls to Donovan, while raising his heavy mace once more

attack +3 (bless included), dmg 1d8+1


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Zazz grunts as pain shoots through his chest, and distinctly remembers why he dislikes melee combat. Still, he shuffles to the side to maintain favorable position over the wounded constable, and again thrusts his sword at the man.


AC18, HP 06/13 (3 non-lethal)
5' step (or move) to remain in a flanking position as necessary.
Attack +7 (+9 flank) w/Gideon's bless, damage 1d6+1 (18-20) + possible 1d6 sneak attack.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 13, 2007)

Stonefist spins his staff around rapidly and tries to strike the constable twice, but his staff bangs into the wall completely ruining the attacks. "Frak!" the dwarven monk curses as his staff goes out of control...

OOC: 5' step to keep flanking if needed before attempting Flurry with MW staff and failing miserably.
Flurry w/MW Staff at Constable (1d20+3=6, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+3=5, 1d6+3=8)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2007)

Ari nocks an arrow and takes aim at Donovan and Hulbar. He holds his bow for a moment to give the constable a chance to stand down and call off his goons. Things don't have to end this way, Constable. Tell us what you know about the evil befalling this town and we will still spare your lives.

OOC: Ready an action to shoot at either Donovan or Hulbar, whichever he has a clearer shot at if the Constable does not back down.


----------



## scranford (Nov 14, 2007)

*Gideon*

Gideon, finally feeling good now that he is blooded continues his attack with his maul, using flanking when possible.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 15, 2007)

*Round 3 - Partial*


Initiative:

20- Constable Grover – draws potion from his belt to drink, provoking AoO’s from Zazz, Stonefist - DEAD 
16 - Alessin – 5’ step to G8 - DISABLED
16 - Donovan – Attacks Roland – HIT for 12 damage
16 - Hulbar – 5’ step to F5, Disarm attempt on Gideon – TIE!!!
15 - Ari the Flame – Attacks Hulbar with Bow -- MISS
11 - Zazz –
8 - Gideon – Attack Donovan - MISS
4 - Stonefist –
2 - Roland – Move to G4 to Attack Donovan – MISS  

The constable grabs a vial from his belt pouch and stares maniacally at the two heroes surrounding him – he brings it to his lips, allowing Stonefist a chance to bludgeon him with his staff again, but the constable is still to nimble on his feat and easily dodges it.  Zazz, however, is able to capitalize on the distraction and skewer the Constable with his rapier, sending the vial crashing to the floor, where it shatters.  The Constable groans, whispers,”You will all die before the Queen!” and collapses on the floor, dead!

The crippled elf manages to escape from the fray, he says a silent prayer to the gods.

Enraged at the blow that the priest of Pelor was able to land on him, Donovan screams and brings his longsword to bear on Roland with a savage strike – bone and skin torn asunder, and blood spurting from the fresh wound. 

Hulbar notices his companion in trouble and steps forward to engage the barbarian.  Swinging his flail, he moves closer to the barbarian and is able to wrap the chain and ball around the shaft of the warrior’s maul.  A tense moment erupts, while both men wrestle for control of their weapons.  The balance of power shifts back and forth several times before the flail unlodges from the maul.  A low growl escapes Hulbar’s lips. 

Ari steps up to the edge of the table and carefully aims an arc towards the constable as he casts a jet of steam spell. The jet hits the constable squarely in the shoulder.

Gideon, finally feeling good now that he is blooded continues his attack with his maul, but is still unable to hit the armored warrior.

“You can still surrender,”  Roland calls to Donovan, while raising his heavy mace once more

[D]aa[/D]

Condition Summary:

Gideon: 22/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 7 rounds remaining on rage
Zazz: 6/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Constable Grover: 21 damage (disabled)
Alessin: 0/12
Donovan: 7 damage (Lightly Wounded)
Roland: 5/17 hp

Bless: 18 rounds left


_With the Constable dead, I need different actions for Stonefist and Zazz._


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

Despite the ache in the elf's chest, he realizes that these newcomers still require his aid in defeating the constable's companions. "Thyseli thalys si shyr"* says Zazz, taking a deep breath. Then the elf charges gracefully forward, leaping atop the table and moving to engage



AC18, HP 06/13 (3 non-lethal)

Move to E6, Jump +8 to _Hop Up_ onto table (DC10, counts as 10 feet of movement)
This should allow Zazz to flank whichever enemy is in F5, and provide Zazz with +1 attack for "On Higher Ground."
Attack +10 (w/ flank, high ground bonus & Gideon's bless), damage 1d6+1 (18-20) + 1d6 sneak attack.




[sblock=*Elvish Translation]
Fortune favors the bold!
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 15, 2007)

Seeing the elf's rapier come out on Stonefist's side of the Constable, the dwarf isn't surprised when the man finally drops. Without an opponent to hit, he first thinks about going back up over the table to attack the two opponents on that side. But the nimble elf beats him to it and jumps right up where he was going to go. Deciding to change his plan, Stonefist takes off running north around the table to come up behind the two 'lawmen' and help his companions.

OOC: Running 80' should be able to able to round the table and come within 5 or 10 feet of the 2 remaining badguys. Close enough to move and attack next round.


----------



## scranford (Nov 16, 2007)

*Gideon Novak*

Gideon grunts in frustration at his inability to score a hit on these weasles. Maybe he should have taken that nap after all.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 16, 2007)

*Round 3 - Complete*



Initiative:

20- Constable Grover – draws potion from his belt to drink, provoking AoO’s from Zazz, Stonefist - DEAD 
16 - Alessin – 5’ step to G8 - DISABLED
16 - Donovan – Attacks Roland – HIT for 12 damage
16 - Hulbar – 5’ step to F5, Disarm attempt on Gideon – TIE!!!
15 - Ari the Flame – Attacks Hulbar with Bow -- MISS
11 - Zazz – Move to E6 (Jump check passed) – Sneak Attack Hulbar – MISS (Natural 1!)
8 - Gideon – Attack Donovan - MISS
4 - Stonefist – Run to F6 around table.
2 - Roland – Move to G4 to Attack Donovan – MISS  

The constable grabs a vial from his belt pouch and stares maniacally at the two heroes surrounding him – he brings it to his lips, allowing Stonefist a chance to bludgeon him with his staff again, but the constable is still to nimble on his feat and easily dodges it.  Zazz, however, is able to capitalize on the distraction and skewer the Constable with his rapier, sending the vial crashing to the floor, where it shatters.  The Constable groans, whispers,”You will all die before the Queen!” and collapses on the floor, dead!

The crippled elf manages to escape from the fray, he says a silent prayer to the gods.

Enraged at the blow that the priest of Pelor was able to land on him, Donovan screams and brings his longsword to bear on Roland with a savage strike – bone and skin torn asunder, and blood spurting from the fresh wound. 

Hulbar notices his companion in trouble and steps forward to engage the barbarian.  Swinging his flail, he moves closer to the barbarian and is able to wrap the chain and ball around the shaft of the warrior’s maul.  A tense moment erupts, while both men wrestle for control of their weapons.  The balance of power shifts back and forth several times before the flail unlodges from the maul.  A scream escapes Hulbar’s lips. 

Waiting to see if the Constable's men will yield, now that their 'leader' was dead, he nocks an arrow.  Seeing that they intend not to stop, he takes aim at the closest one, dressed in banded mail, but his arrow sails wide.

Despite the ache in the elf's chest, he realizes that these newcomers still require his aid in defeating the constable's companions. "Thyseli thalys si shyr"*  says Zazz, taking a deep breath. Then the elf charges gracefully forward, leaping atop the table – but immediately falters, as he stepped in the remains of the Constable’s lunch, still laid out upon the table.  The aim of his rapier misses its mark, as his boot has taken on a slick coating of butter and grease.

Gideon, finally feeling good now that he is blooded continues his attack with his maul, but is still unable to hit the armored warrior.

Seeing the elf's rapier come out on Stonefist's side of the Constable, the dwarf isn't surprised when the man finally drops. Without an opponent to hit, he first thinks about going back up over the table to attack the two opponents on that side. But the nimble elf beats him to it and jumps right up where he was going to go. Deciding to change his plan, Stonefist takes off running north around the table to come up behind the two 'lawmen' and help his companions.

“You can still surrender,” Roland calls to Donovan, while raising his heavy mace once more

[D]aa[/D]

Condition Summary:

Gideon: 22/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 7 rounds remaining on rage
Zazz: 6/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Constable Grover: DEAD
Alessin: 0/12
Donovan: 7 damage (Lightly Wounded)
Roland: 5/17 hp

Bless: 18 rounds left


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2007)

*Avaxasir of the Elves, round 4 actions*

Zazz continues to press the attack against Hulbar from atop the table, hoping that with the advantage of high ground he will be able to quickly put the man down. His rapier darts about quickly, looking for a chink in the man's banded mail.



AC18, HP 06/13 (3 non-lethal)
Attack +10 (w/ flank, high ground bonus & Gideon's bless), damage 1d6+1 (18-20) + 1d6 sneak attack.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Not that well trained to battle professional warriors, Roland steps back and heals himself.

*CLW (All cure spells are caster+1 due to healing domain)
Turn Attempt for Sacred Boost (Maximized healing)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 16, 2007)

Trying again with his staff, Stonefist swings twice quickly at Hulbar in front of him.

OOC: MW staff flurry at Hulbar w/flanking and bless (1d20+3+2+1=16, 1d6+3+1=10, 1d20+3+2+1=7, 1d6+3+1=5)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2007)

Ari is beside himself with puzzlement, clearly wondering why this queen the constable mentions is worth dying for. He makes an active Spot and Listen check (both +1) to make sure there is no other danger, but doesn't involve himself in the melee.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 26, 2007)

*Round 4 - Complete*


Initiative:

20- Constable Grover – draws potion from his belt to drink, provoking AoO’s from Zazz, Stonefist - DEAD 
16 - Alessin – Drink potion of CLW – 4 damage healed
16 - Donovan – Attacks Roland – HIT for 10 damage, CLEAVE into Gideon HIT for 12 damage
16 - Hulbar – 5’ step to G6, Attack Stonefist - MISS
15 - Ari the Flame – Listen/Spot check 
11 - Zazz – 5’ step to F5 – attack Donovan – MISS (Natural 1)
8 - Gideon – Attack Donovan – HIT for 14 damage
4 - Stonefist – Flurry of blows on Hulbar - both MISS
2 - Roland –  Dying 


Alessin finally has cleared enough space between himself and the warriors, he leans against the wall and draws forth a vial from his belt, with his last ounce of strength, he pours it into his mouth.  The curative magic of the liquid gives him the strength to stay upright. 

Donovan continues his assault on the red-haired priest – raising his longsword up high once again and bringing it down upon Roland with a powerful strike, nearly cutting the priest in two.  Roland drops to the floor while the blade continues along its arc and deals a wicked blow to the barbarian standing next to him.

Hulbar notices the advancing dwarf and elf and steps backwards against the wall of cabinets.  He then swings his flail at the dwarf – which is parried aside by the dwarf with his staff. 

Ari is beside himself with puzzlement, clearly wondering why this queen the constable mentions is worth dying for. (Ari does not notice or hear anything else in the vicinity besides the ongoing battle)

Seeing his prey back away from him, Zazz grimaces as he jumps down from the table, his boot still containing part of the late Constable’s lunch.  He goes to thrust his rapier at Donovan, but again his footing gives way to the grease.

Gideon, after have received the vicious blow that dropped the priest next to him, counters with a deafening scream and swings his maul in a mighty overhead arc, bringing it down on the burly warriors chest – dealing a massive blow.   A gutteral roar erupts from the barbarian as he finally connects against the heavily armored warrior.

Trying again with his staff, Stonefist swings twice quickly at Hulbar in front of him, but both blows are brushed aside by the man’s shield.

Roland lays on the floor, blood seeping from his wounds.

Condition Summary:

Gideon: 10/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 6 rounds remaining on rage
Zazz: 6/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Constable Grover: DEAD
Alessin: 4/12
Donovan: 21 damage (Moderately Wounded)
Roland: -5/17 hp

Bless: 17 rounds left


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2007)

Seeing the powerful blows that Donovan is dealing, Zazz decides to try to take him out of the battle with a quick jab of his blade.


*AC18, HP 06/13 (3 non-lethal)
Attack +7 (w/Gideon's bless), damage 1d6+1 (18-20)*


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 26, 2007)

Not yet anxious to join melee, Ari nocks another arrow on his bow and takes aim at Donovan. He shoots, but his poor vantage point causes him to miss.

attack 12


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 26, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

hhhh bbltttzzzzzz

The priest moans while laying unconscious, blood drills from his mouth to stain the floor.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Stonefist- Male Dwarven Monk 2 (AC: 15, HP: 19/19)*

Stonefist switches targets and tries to hit Donovan instead since he's doing so much damage and he's already wounded.

OOC: Flurry w/ MW Staff at Donovan (1d20+3=18, 1d6+3=8, 1d20+3=11, 1d6+3=8)


----------



## scranford (Nov 27, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon roars in rage as he sees his new "friends" blood spraying the room. Then he notices that much of the blood is his. _Ah pain...sweet, sweet pain_. He then advances a step to end the lives of those whom would oppose him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 27, 2007)

*Round 5 - Complete*


Initiative:

16 - Alessin – 5’ step to G7, attack Hulbar - MISS
16 - Donovan – Attacks Gideon - MISS
16 - Hulbar – Attack Alessin – HIT for 5 damage, Alessin drops unconscious
15 - Ari the Flame – Attack Donovan with Bow -- MISS 
11 - Zazz – Attack Donovan – HIT for 7 damage
8 - Gideon – Attack Donovan – MISS
4 - Stonefist – Flurry of blows on Donovan - both MISS
2 - Roland –  Dying 


Finally feeling somewhat alive, Alessin rejoins the fray, stepping closer to the flail wielding warrior, determined to repay him for the courtesy he was shown by the business end of his weapon.  He thrusts quickly with his shining blade, but it is deflected by one of the ridges on Hulbar’s armor.

A loud bellow erupts from the warrior,”uh HA HA HA HA” as he readies his sword for another attack.  “You will all die before me, fools!”   He swings once again at the barbarian, but Gideon is able to turn aside the sword with his shield.

“Back for more, are ye?”  He yells at Alessin,”Well, me flail will send you runnin’ back to the trees where ye came from.”   He twirls the flail once again and it connects with the skull of the already weakened elf, crushing part of it and knocking him senseless onto the ground.

Not yet anxious to join melee, Ari nocks another arrow on his bow and takes aim at Donovan. He shoots, but his poor vantage point causes him to miss.

Seeing the powerful blows that Donovan is dealing, Zazz decides to try to take him out of the battle with a quick jab of his blade, which punctures a crease in the warrior armor, dealing a wicked blow.

Gideon roars in rage as he sees his new "friends" blood spraying the room. Then he notices that much of the blood is his. _Ah pain...sweet, sweet pain._ He then advances a step to end the life of the warrior who dared spill his blood.  He swings his maul in a high overhead arc, and looses his footing on the bloodied floor, the head of the weapon smacking a resounding blow on the floor.

Stonefist switches targets and tries to hit Donovan instead since he's doing so much damage and he's already wounded, he moves the staff in his hands with a blinding speed and strikes twice at the warrior, but is unable to connect a solid blow.

Roland lays still on the floor, blood seeping from his wounds. (Stabilization fails)

Condition Summary:

Gideon: 10/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 5 rounds remaining on rage
Zazz: 6/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Roland: -6/17 hp
Alessin: -1/12

Constable Grover: DEAD 
Donovan: 28 damage (Heavily Wounded)

Bless: 16 rounds left


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 27, 2007)

The dwarf's dark eyes simmer with anger as another comrade falls. Realizing that he must find a chink in the enemies armor, Stonefist stops the fancy staffwork and just tries to breach the defenses ONCE!

OOC: Huzzah! That better hit! Aimed at Donovan if he's still up. Otherwise hit Hulbar with it instead. Single blessed MW staff attack on Donovan (1d20+6=25, 1d6+3=5)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

"Why won't you die?" asks Zazz in a conversational tone, again thrusting his rapier at his foe.


Attack Donovan, or Hulbar is Donovan is down.

AC18, HP 06/13 (3 non-lethal)
Attack +7 (w/Gideon's bless), damage 1d6+1 (18-20)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 27, 2007)

Ari finally sees an opening and moves to unleash his last potent spell. Stepping up close to the battle, he holds his hands in a fanning motion and chants an arcane spell. As he finishes the words, an incendiary arc of color bursts from his hands, searing Hulbar and Donovan.

OOC: Ari moves to F3 and begins the 15-foot cone for burning hands at the top right corner of his square. Hopefully this does not affect Roland, since he is on the ground. If so, let me know and I will change my action.

burning hands damage 5 Reflex DC 15 for half


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 30, 2007)

*Round 6 - Complete*


Initiative:

16 - Alessin – Dying
16 - Donovan – Attacks Zazz – HIT for 10 damage
16 - Hulbar – Attack Stonefist – CRIT (confirmed) for 6 damage
15 - Ari the Flame – Move to F3, cast Burning Hands – 5 damage 
11 - Zazz – Dying
8 - Gideon – 5’ step to G6, Attack Hulbar - MISS
4 - Stonefist – 5’ step to F7, Attack Hulbar with Staff – HIT for 5 damage
2 - Roland –  Dying 


“One more down, how many of ye left to go?” The maniacal warrior shouts as he brings his blade to bear on the elf.  The connects solidly once again on Zazz’s chest, sending the elf unconscious to the floor.  “Do you really think you can best me?” He sneers.

“Somefolks will never learn, Don ol’ buddy,” Hulbar spits as he swings his flail at the dwarven monk.  The ball and chain slam into the dwarf’s thigh, almost tearing off a piece of flesh.

Ari finally sees an opening and moves to unleash his last potent spell. Stepping up close to the battle, he holds his hands in a fanning motion and chants an arcane spell. As he finishes the words, an incendiary arc of color bursts from his hands, searing Hulbar and Donovan.

The burly warrior is caught flat footed by the flame, and a confused expression appears on his face – “This can’t be happening!” He says, as he drops to the floor.  Hulbar looks lightly burned as well.

With the carnage surrounding him, Gideon finds himself grinning from ear to ear,”I’’ve not had this much fun in weeks!” he cries out, while bringing his massive maul down upon Hulbar, but he does not connect.

Stonefist watches the barbarians movements, and decides to step backwards, so that the flail wielding man is between them.  He kicks the chair over, then moves deftly in behind it, causing Hulbar to watch both men at the same time.  He jabs with the staff while Hulbar catches a glimpse at Gideon and catches the man in the jaw, breaking off several at the gum and causing copious amounts of blood to flow out of his mouth.


Condition Summary:

Gideon: 10/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 5 rounds remaining on rage
Roland: -7/17 hp
Zazz: -4/13 hp (3 non-lethal)
Alessin: -2/12
Stonefist: 13/19

Donovan: 33 damage unconcious
Constable Grover: DEAD
Hulbar: 10 damage

Bless: 16 rounds left


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 30, 2007)

*Round 7 - Complete*


Initiative:

16 - Alessin – Stabilizes
16 - Donovan – Dying
16 - Hulbar – Attack Stonefist – HIT for 7 damage
11 - Zazz – Dying
8 - Gideon – 5’ step to G6, Attack Hulbar – HIT for 13 damage
4 - Stonefist – 5’ step to F7, Attack Hulbar with Staff – HIT for 4 damage
2 - Roland –  Dying 



Growling fiercely,  Hulbar swings his flail at the monk once again.  The ball and chain batter the dwarf’s ribcage, causing Stonefist to grunt with pain.

Ari watches as the warrior continue to duke it out, hoping for a quick resolution, as he eyes the bodies of his companions lying still on the floor.

“AAAAIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE”,  Gideon yells out as he swings his maul once again over his head – it smashes Hulbars helmet and crushes his skull, akin to a tack being driven by a hammer.  The mans eyes curl up into his head and he starts to fall to the ground.

But it does not reach the ground before Stonefists staff snaps the man’s spine in two pieces with a grisly crunch.

  *****      END OF COMBAT     *****

The constable and his men have been bested, but the toll for both sides has been heavy…

Alessin appears to be alive, but both ‘newcomers’ appear to be in need of help, with the priest looking more urgent.

Condition Summary:

Gideon: 10/29 hp (3 non-lethal) 3 rounds remaining on rage
Roland: -8/17 hp
Zazz: -5/13 hp 
Alessin: -2/12
Stonefist: 6/19

Donovan: 34 damage unconscious
Constable Grover: DEAD
Hulbar: 27 damage unconscious

Bless: 14 rounds left


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 1, 2007)

Stonefist drops his staff and pulls out a healing potion from his belt. Moving over to the priest, he pours the contents into the mans mouth. The last few drops, he shakes out over the actual wounds. "There. With luck it'll be in time. How is the other newcomer?" He asks as he turns to look at the elf on the floor.


----------



## scranford (Dec 1, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

"Humh! I've just got a couple of scratches. Here take this healing draught and give it to one of the knocked out dudes. I'll give one to the other, then we can try to figure out whats going on in here."

Gideon withdraws his two cure light potions and tosses one to stonefist.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 1, 2007)

Stonefist quickly administers the healing elixer to the bleeding priest.  He feels relief as the man's breathing and heartbeat become somewhat normal, though he still appears to be unconscious.  (7 hp healed)

He grabs the two vials thrown by Gideon and quickly goes to work pouring one down the throat of the elf, who had appeared from the door in the back.  The elf coughs, blinks a few times, then wipes his brow with a bloodied hand.  (7 hp healed)

OOC: 2 CLW's potions used.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 1, 2007)

Ari first administers the potion he gave to Roland to the unconscious priest, hoping it will revive him. He then uses his own potion in an attempt to revive the fiery red-haired man who came to his party's aid.

Well, the constable's ire is proof enough for me of his guilt. I agree with you for once Gideon, Ari says, cocking his head to the side amazed at himself, Now that our comrades are attended to, we should look about for evidence of what has caused this madness. The constable said something about a queen as he was burned by the steam of my spell. Perhaps they have joined in with some diabolical cult.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

Zazz coughs and groans, and slowly sits up. "That was most unpleasant," he says, clutching at his chest. Upon hearing Ari's words, the elf looks at the bodies of the foes. "I'm not sure about any cult, but I can tell you these three were an ill-tempered bunch."

With a deep sigh, the elf climbs to his feet. "I'm Avaxasir," he says casually, "But you can call me Zazz."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 2, 2007)

Ari walks over to the flame haired priest, and pours a vial of the healing liquid down his throat.  The priest gags slightly, then begins to stir.  (5 hp healed)

OOC: Everyone is now conscious - actions?


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

That was a fight and a half. My potent magics are all expended. Let's begin looking around.

Ari will first do a cursory Search check 11 of the room. Since that is likely to turn up nothing of importance, he says, They were clearly hiding something. We need to find out what and who else is involved. I suggest we take the time to go over this building carefully and see if we can find some clue as to their affiliation. (i.e. Let's take 20 on a Search check, if everyone is ok with taking the time to do that.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Ahhhhh…  
Roland, the red haired priest rises to his feet while rubbing his head, he took some serious punches and his body feels like an anvil.
He silently prays for his god and whispers healing words.
*Sacred boost + CLW for 11 hp (8 maximized +2 level + 1 healing domain)

Thank you.
He bows slightly
May the sun of the Shining one will rest upon thy everyday. This man was vile and wicked but he had given the choice to withdraw without a fight.
I'm Roland, a local priest of Pelor.


----------



## scranford (Dec 3, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

Gideon once his rage wears off realizes how seriously injured he is, and sits down at the table. "I'm all for searching around a bit."" Just let me catch my wind, and if you find those idiots liquor stash, maybe someone could pass the bottle this way".
Gideon sits and attempts to bind up his larger wounds.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 3, 2007)

Well Roland, Ari starts, if you are a local then perhaps you can tell us just what in the Nine Hells is going on here. I did not expect to be attacked upon investigating the deaths of two young boys. Obviously these men were trying to cover something up. And before I forget my manners, I am known as Ari. Ari the Flame.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2007)

Zazz moves to help search the sheriff's office, as well as the bodies of the constable and his men.


*Search +7, take 20 as necessary. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 3, 2007)

*Constables Office*

As the others tend to their wounds, the two elves start to search the office.  Zazz doesn't find anything of interest on the table, except for his own footprints in the Constable's lunch.

Alessin searches the bodies and takes note of the equipment.

Zazz moves over to the constables desk and rifles through the papers on top, finding nothing but a map of the town (with no markings on it), an outdated list of the militia, militia armaments, weapons, etc.  Most of the papers are dated from two seasons ago.  In the middle desk drawer, he finds mostly mundane office supplies, but he does find an envelop.  Opening it, he finds a note written on odd material -- it takes him couple seconds to realize what it was -- human skin.  He doesn't recognize the language it is written in, but to his horror, he realizes the ink used was some type of blood, and he guesses that it was probably the former owner of the writing medium.

Setting the note on the top of the desk for a moment, he looks through the bottom drawer and finds a false bottom, in which, he finds a sack containing silver and copper coins, along with a sealed bottle of what appears to be rum.

OOC: 

Alessin finds:

2 suits of banded mail
1 suit of half-plate
2 small steel shields
1 large steel shield
1 longsword
1 flail
1 morningstar
2 light crossbows
24 bolts
1 halfspear
20 sp
20 gp
2 vials of liquid (1 each on Donovan/Hulbar)
Sack containing 21 sp and 80 cp


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 4, 2007)

Ari will attempt to identify the vials of liquid on Donovan and Hulbar using Spellcraft.

Donovan's 11
Hulbar's 24 So close!

Upon seeing Alessin's find, Ari grimaces. How barbaric. Well, this cements their guilt, I suppose. Can you tell what language in which the note is written?

Ari keenly studies the papers, maps, and lists for a few moments before making a deduction, It isn't a great strain of the imagination, but these men clearly have not been doing their jobs for months. This evidence should be compiled and saved in case we need to present it to the town as evidence of our defense against their aggression. In the meantime, we must figure out what made them act so crazed. Whatever secret they are protecting must be very important or they would not be willing to die for it. I'm half-tempted to simply carry their heads out into the middle of the town square and demand some answers. If there are any more fanatics like them, they may do us the service of exposing themselves.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2007)

Zazz shakes his head, sending his braided black hair flying about his shoulders. "I certainly can't read whatever language it is. Perhaps one of you is better versed in linguistics..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 4, 2007)

*Constable's Office*

After Ari, Zazz, and Alessin look over the horrific piece of skin, they all realize that they do not know what language it is written in.

Ari looks over the vials that they were able to recover from Hulbar and Donovan, and notices that they taste similar to the healing potions that he had in his inventory, but stronger -- the almond flavor was muted by the emergence of the rosemary note.  (2 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Stonefist, M Dwarven Monk 2 (HP: 6/19)*

"I can only read Common and Dwarven." Stonefist offers. "Now the question is this: how deep in this town does this infection spread? If we declare these men traitors, does the whole town turn on us en masse? What do you think, Roland, being from here you may know better than us who or how many have acted strangely of late." the dwarf finishes before falling silent again.


----------



## scranford (Dec 4, 2007)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

"I picked up a little Goblin in the Campaign of Bricks Ridge, if that will help". "And if either of those vials contains a curative potion, I could use that also". Gideon says rising unsteadily to his feet, and approaching the group.

Gideon looks at Ari. "I might be able to turn you into a proper warrior yet." I like the way you're thinking".


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2007)

The raven-haired elf again shakes his head at Gideon's words. "No, it is not elvish, goblin or draconic. I am fluent in those tongues, as well as common. This must be something else. Considering it is written on human flesh, in blood, I wouldn't rule out the languages of the lower planes."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Roland is attending those who need healing
Two more boosted clw for 11 points.

Most of my life I spent in the holy church of the shining one, taking care of the sick and wounded, four months ago, someone burned the church and this vile man …
He points to the body of the constable.
Never lifted a finger to find the responsible, I was on my way out of town, leaving this place after I was noticed that I'm not welcome anymore, but now, I think blessed Pelor wants me to stay and investigate what's going on over here … it's a signal.

Looking over the bodies he remarks.
We must bury them, we can't leave them like this … as for the town, I'm nto sure how they will react, and that is why we must keep those deaths in secret until time will tell us otherwise.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Ari the Flame*

Ari pockets one of the potions and hands the other to Gideon in case the priest isn't able to soothe enough of his wounds. They are healing potions, he says, but a bit more potent than the ones we found before. I'll hold on to one for safe-keeping since I tend to stay out of the fray. Based on the way things are looking right now, I imagine we will need it later.

Assuming the writing it to be something from the lower planes is not altogether unheard of, but honestly, I would expect it to be a bit more mundane. I could be wrong of course, but I rarely ever am. He clearly does not mean this as a joke.

Hearing Roland's suggestions, Ari nods, Furtive disposal of the bodies then. Easy enough. I am thinking that with the way this village has reacted, we could hole up here until nightfall and dispose of the bodies then without anyone noticing. People in this town seem to have either little need for the law or little need to report anything to them, judging by these disused documents.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Stonefist, M Dwarven Monk 2 (HP: 6/19)*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Roland is attending those who need healing
> Two more boosted clw for 11 points.



If someone else needs one of these more than Stonefist, then he'll use one of his Cure Light Potions to increase his HP's up from 6.


----------



## scranford (Dec 5, 2007)

*Gideon Novak*

Gideon smiles as the Priests healing magic works its wonders. "Ahh that will do me just fine." " A good nights sleep and I'll be good as new". Can someone else hold this bandage while I tie it off?" (_Anyone with the healing skill so Gideon can heal better with tonights sleep_) "i can dig better if the remaining wounds are reopening."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 6, 2007)

Current status:

Alessin: 5/12
Stonefist: 6/19
Zazz: 13/13
Roland: 15/17
Gideon: 17/25
Ari: Fully healed

Total used so far: 3 pot's CLW, 2 CLW's from Roland.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 6, 2007)

ooc: I healed Roland as well - post #214


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

Zazz, feeling much better now that his wounds are healed, leans casually back in one of the chairs. "So what's all this I hear about strange behavior and such in the town? I was just passing through and the sheriff and his louts decided that a lone elf would be a fun target to pummel. Didn't have much of a chance to really talk with anyone living here."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 11, 2007)

*Constable's Office*

With piece of dried human skin laying on the desk, two of the elves, Alessin and Ari, begin to take a look at it to determine what it means, or even which language it is written in.

Ari, with his increased knowledge and work in the deciphering of texts and scripts, is unable to determine what exactly the language is, but he thinks it might be a journal entry.

But he is able to pass on a few ideas and tidbits that have helped him in the past.

Alessin spends a few moments taking the odd symbols and letters in, and is fairly confident that the note is written in the speech of demons.  He says it could be something akin to a to do list, but he is not so sure.

OOC: Decipher Script checks were made for those with the proper training.  

So, we have some bodies, some loot, and a note.  Feel free to get to know the new members of the group (Roland/Zazz).  Once you all are ready to move on, then give me some actions on what you plan on doing with the bodies/equipment/note/etc/etc.  It's about 3:00 in the afternoon at this point.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

Decipher Script 22


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr]


			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Decipher Script 22




I had already rolled for both you and Alessin -- part of the check/fun is that you really don't know if you are intrepreting things rightly or wrongly.   

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=s@squ@tch]No problem. I was kind of confused. It seemed like you were giving us results, but then it sounded like you were asking us to make checks.[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Dec 11, 2007)

*Gideon Novak*

"Well in my opinion, they don't deserve a descent burial". "I say we wait till after dark, and chuck them somewhere in the woods for the animals to eat". "And maybe someone at one of the churches here can read that abominable script"?


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

Not a bad idea about the bodies, Ari says, but I would hazard a guess that at least one of the churches is in league with these bastards. The priestess we spoke to before seemed a bit flaky.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 11, 2007)

*Alessin*

"Aye,"  The elf responds when Ari speaks,"I did not get the feeling that she was being truthful with us."

Roland's ears perk up when the mention of other church's in town, and a grimace comes over his face.

"Well, I am the only representative of a church outside of Merikka in this town.  These farmers were, or still are, devoted to the benign Goddess.  But may Pelor help us if their church has been corrupted as well."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2007)

Zazz looks over at the pile of loot and then back to Roland as the priest speaks his words. "Well, I'd be more than happy to lend a hand...if there is money to be made, that is." The elf smiles slyly, flicking a stray strand of black hair from his face.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Seeing how law is defined over here I really really hope, that the church and the whole town is not under the influence of demons.
Roland replies
I will not say yes nor no to the suggestion of the burial, you slew them, you'll take care of them.
I will gladly help you recover the demonic collusion.
The red haired priest declares
That is my mission and way of life to find and free those who are weak and good hearted from the grip of the evil ones.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2007)

Very well then, Ari states, for now we rest. At nightfall, we dispose of the bodies. Then, early tomorrow, we visit the temple of Merikka again and get to the bottom of this conspiracy.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 12, 2007)

"Fine wit me." Stonefist agrees. He pulls out one of his healing potions and quaffs it to restore a portion of his health.

OOC: Since he wasn't able to get any healing from other sources I guess, Stonefist uses one of his own potions to recover 6 hit points of damage. This leaves him at 12/19 HP.

Cure Light Wounds potion (1d8+1=6)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

"A fine plan," notes Zazz, looking for a comfortable spot to meditate. "Should we post a watch, in case some of these strange townsfolk come looking for the constable?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 14, 2007)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

A key, find a key to the door, there must be a key around here.
Suggest the priest
We can lock the place and pretend no one's here, we'll leave at night.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 26, 2007)

OOC: An after the holidays *BUMP* for this thread...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2008)

"Indeed," says the raven haired elf to the priest's comment. "Let us lock up the door, and hope the village folk do not notice the absence of the local constabulary."


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

Based on this little trist, I imagine that the local constabulary has been anything but active in their pursuit of justice. I don't think they will notice, Ari says, but we should be wary in case any of their fellow conspirators arrive to check on them. Any of you good at disguising yourselves?


----------



## scranford (Jan 8, 2008)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

"Nobody ever believes I am anything but what I am". "Sorry".


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Any of you good at disguising yourselves?





"I'm afraid not," says Zazz with a shrug. "My skills are more suited to hiding and skulking about."


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh well, the elf says, I doubt it will matter anyway. Let us rest.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

Before settling down to wait for nightfall, Zazz piles all of the weapons and armor the group had found in one corner. "Perhaps we can sell these goods for coin?" he suggests to his newfound companions. "Was their a general store or such in town?"

That said, he divides out the coins into six piles. "Three gold, six silver and thirteen coppers each." He pushes the leftover coins into their own seperate stack. "Two gold, five silver and two copper."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 14, 2008)

Stonefist sits himself down on the floor inside the front door. With legs crossed and arms resting comfortably on his knees, he seems to meditate for awhile before his head droops further and he begins snoring loudly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 15, 2008)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Before settling down to wait for nightfall, Zazz piles all of the weapons and armor the group had found in one corner. "Perhaps we can sell these goods for coin?" he suggests to his newfound companions. "Was their a general store or such in town?"
> 
> That said, he divides out the coins into six piles. "Three gold, six silver and thirteen coppers each." He pushes the leftover coins into their own seperate stack. "Two gold, five silver and two copper."





You can split my share … my beliefs are not letting me to pillage those bodies, no matter how evil they were. My soul is troubled.
The priest goes to the far corner and begins a silent prayer.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

The elf rogue cocks an eyebrow at the priest. "Huh. Alright. Never known a man to turn down hard coin before." Zazz shrugs. He had always found looting bodies to be the safest way to earn a little cash. He begins to recount the coins.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 16, 2008)

*Constable's Office*

The late afternoon sun begins to fall towards the horizon.  The shadows begin to creep across the floor in the Constable's Office.

Luckily, there have been no knocks on the front door.

The various party members have occupied themselves while passing the time -- Zazz counting and recounting coins, Roland fervently praying to his god for absolution, Stonefist snoring loudly, or Alessin talking to himself.

All of the gear from the three men have been piled in the corner behind the Constable's desk, and the bodies have been temporarily stashed in the closet that had housed Zazz.

[D]aa[/D]

Dusk has set on Orlane once more.

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2008)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Snapping to reality the priest speaks
It is time, now that the sun fell beyond the horizon, the time when the shining one takes care for his other business, this is the time to carry out the bodies to burial … oh ... forgive me blessed one, I have sinned.
Turning to no one in particular he adds 
Come on, let's give those wicked ones a proper burial, instead of returning to haunt us, they will be judged outside the gates of Carceri


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Zazz stands, flipping a gold coin into the air and catching it, over and over again like some kind of nervous habit. "We could cut up the bodies before we bury them" he suggests conversationally, as if there is nothing wrong with the idea at all. "That would keep 'em from ever coming back."


----------



## scranford (Jan 17, 2008)

*Gideon*

Gideon rises to his feet, and quickly pockets his share of the loot. Being used to burial detail he looks for the least messy corpse, and picks it up and throws it accross his shoulder. "From my experience, unless there is an evil Cleric, or Necromancer around, the dead tend to stay dead". "Lets just plant these bullies, check into the other tavern, and get some shut eye". "We'll figure out the next step in the morning".


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Stonefist helps the others to dig the graves. As the hole gets deeper though, the dwarf seems to get more nervous and jumpy. He keeps staring at the edges of the hole as if appraising its movement or lack thereof. When complete, he gladly climbs up out of the dirt.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

Zazz seems quite comfortable with the whole "digging holes for bodies in the dark of night" scenario, helping where he can, smiling, and even cracking a joke or two about the dead men.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 19, 2008)

Ari is clearly a bit repulsed by the notion of physical labor. He quietly assumes the position of looking out for anyone who might come across us in the midst of body disposal, citing his keen elven senses as necessary qualifications for such a task. Afterwards, he suggests, Perhaps we should prowl about the church of Merikka this very night to see what we can dig up?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should prowl about the church of Merikka this very night to see what we can dig up?





"That sounds positively delightful," says Zazz with a smile. "Nothing I like better than a little late night prowling. Though I prefer doing it in a house of ill repute. A shame this place doesn't seem to have one."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should prowl about the church of Merikka this very night to see what we can dig up?





Roland raises an eyebrow but say nothing more as he buries the corpses.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 22, 2008)

*After Dark in Orlane*

As the sun dips below the horizon, the town of Orlane looks empty and dark.  Few points of light can be seen behind curtained or barred windows.  

No one is seen out walking on the streets of the village, which are dimly lit by occasional lanterns atop rough hewn poles.

Your group exits out of the back door of the Constable's office with the three bodies slung over shoulders or carried between people.  You head south, towards the treeline, hoping not to be seen while carrying such a cargo.  A full moon is out tonight, which provides some visibility for your group.

After making it to the trees, you head in around 100' and begin to dig a hole, which is hampered somewhat by the lack of a shovel, or other proper digging tool.  Using blades of swords, hands, sticks, and rocks, it takes several hours to dig a big and deep enough hole.

With a muted 'thud' -- each of the bodies is dumped into the burial pit.

Filling the pit up goes quicker, and around midnight, you are finished with your grisly deed.

OOC: Actions?  Head to the temple?  Return to the Inn?  Check into the other Inn?  Go back to the Constable's Office?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2008)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Let's pass through the constable office again.
Roland suggests.
Lock the doors and nail a "Closed for trip" note.

The priest holds his holy symbol
Then I'm at your debt, you helped me and I will help you to uncover the evil that shrouds this town.


----------



## scranford (Jan 23, 2008)

*Gideon Novak - Human Mercenary*

"I haven't been overwhealmed with the friendliness of the people in this town so far". "I think I'll head over to the other inn to check it out". "Why don't you guys locking up, meet us over there"?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

"Righto, my newfound dwarven companion," answers Zazz cheerfully. "Let's lock up, meet at the inn for a pint or two of the good stuff, and then we can go sneakin' about the Temple! I've always found my bravao to be bolstered a bit by a little liquid courage. Ha!" The elf lets loose with a loud, course laugh, decidedly un-elflike.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 28, 2008)

Ari hops behind Zazz and whispers, Just so you know, Gideon is a man, not a dwarf, although he is sometimes so rude its hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2008)

*Oops. I got Gideon and Stonefist confused!*


"Ah, I thought he was a bit tall for a dwarf," says Zazz. "It is just that all of these brute warrior types look decidely dwarven to mine eyes."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

*Bump.*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 30, 2008)

"I'm fine with heading to the other Inn before going to check out the Temple, ah guess." Stonefist volunteers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 30, 2008)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Good idea, a warm ale will be good start to clean the scenes of death from my mind


----------



## scranford (Feb 7, 2008)

*Gideon*

OOC: Hello. Are we still alive? Have we disappeared into the digital plane of the lost?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 7, 2008)

OOC: Not lost, just been busy.   Will have an update on this adventure by tonight at the latest.  Please bear with me.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

"Right, then," says Zazz. "First we have ale, then we scout the temple!" With a wry grin, the elf makes way for the inn.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 9, 2008)

*Slumbering Serpent Inn*

After completing your grisly task, you set back into town, following the road north, passing the Golden Grain Inn.  After crossing over the bridge, you continue north until you reach the fork in the road that would take you east, towards the Temples gates.  You stop at the 2nd Inn you've seen in town.

A large, colorful sign pictures a red dragon with its head resting contentedly on its paws.  A plume of smoke rises from the serpent's nose and its eyes are closed.  This inn is smaller and older than the Golden Grain.

As you open the doors, you notice a large middled aged woman dropping off a round of drinks to the folks seated at the large round table in front of the fire.

She sizes you up, sees the dirt smeared on your clothes, and says,"Welcome, friends, to the Slumbering Serpent.  Have a seat -- let me know what I can bring ya."


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 9, 2008)

A bath! Ari exclaims, for my companions of course. They have been hard at work all night looking for buried treasure, but alas, we have come away empty. I myself would fancy a glass of wine if you would. Anything from Celene will do. Short of that, well, no need to bother.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2008)

Zazz rolls his eyes at Ari's words. "No need for a bath," says the elf, sitting lazily into a chair and kicking his feet up onto the table. "But an ale would not go amiss. Something stout, dwarven perhaps?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2008)

*Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor*

Velunan fireamber wine for me.
The cleric asks politely with a half smile, he is clearly still troubled.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Ari arches his eyebrows at the suggestion that a bath is unnecessary. Nevertheless he does not press the issue and proceeds to sit down, albeit a good 4 to 5 feet away from the other members of the party.


----------



## scranford (Feb 12, 2008)

*Gideon*

Gideon, apalled at the thought of bathing again this month, takes a seat that allows him the best view of the female population of the room, belches, scratches his head, and bellows... "Bring me whatever you got thats big, cold, and preferrable highly intoxicating". "Now this is what I expect out of a Tavern".


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2008)

Once inside and seated, you notice that this Inn has a bit more of a homey atmosphere than the Golden Grain.  

The innkeeper comes over to your table,"Well, my name is Belba -- I keep this Inn with my husband, Ollwin."

"If you're looking for some good wine, you've come to the right place."

"OLLWIN," She hollers over her shoulder towards what must be the kitchen door,"We got some newcomers who want some good wine."

A few moments later, an older, white haired man walks out from the door, wearing a soiled white apron, carrying a bottle of what must be wine.

"This here is what I call my 'Orlane Special'," he says,"I make it myself out back.  Since you're new here, the first glass is on the house."
Belba then runs down what else they offer of the alcoholic variety to those not interested in wine -- ale, dark ale, malt, and Keoish brandy.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2008)

Avaxasir waves away the proffered wine. "Ale for me. Dark." He knew it was a strange choice for an elf, but Zazz had never really been all that elf-like. But, that was part of the reason he had been exiled from his forest home. And truth be told, life outside the rather limited view of most of his kin was a lot more fun.


----------

